# The Walking Dead - RP Thread



## Olivia (Sep 10, 2012)

The Walking Dead
~Armageddon of the Undead~



Zombies, the undead everywhere...
 Human Civilization has come to an end,
 You must make your way through this broken world,
 And find a way to save humanity and rebuild society...
 Or die trying...
 
Story:
An epidemic of apocalyptic proportions has    swept the globe, causing the  dead to rise and feed on the living. In a    matter of months, society has  crumbled: There is no government, no    grocery stores, no mail delivery,  no cable TV. Nobody really knows  what   happened after the infection hit the  major  cities. Attempts to    isolate the problem failed spectacularly. Some say  that the outbreak    spread across the West Coast and then hit New York  City. From New  York   City, they say it traveled to London, Paris,  Beijing, and Tokyo.   Others  say that after it hit New York City, the  United Nations  halted  air  travel to and from North America and a Sino-European fleet   blockaded the  US coast. In retaliation, US agents sent the plague   overseas while  Homeland Security attempted to contain   the outbreak at   home. One other  story suggests that the virus was  actually contained   at the top secret  government facility. However, a   powerful man (or   woman) caught wind  of the virus and used his (or her) influence to   release the plague in an  attempt to destroy the world. No  matter which   story you believe, the  result is the same. Human  civilization came   crashing down around us,  and maybe 1% of the  population is still   alive. 

Do you think you can manage to survive? 

RP Rules:


This is a survival based RP with no superhuman PCs. PC deaths may be frequent because of it.
 

No    godmoding. Try to RP  your way through situations staying as realistic    as possible. Guns  have an ammo limit. Knives have shitty reach and    you'll most likely  get bit if you aren't an extremely skilled fighter.
 

Avoid creating too many NPCs, but you're allowed to have three.
 

No  autohitting other PCs. Sniping is as close as it gets, and even then  there could be luck on another PC's behalf.


Game-Moderators   are allowed  to create a event specifically for your PC (or a group  your  PC may  currently be in) at any random moment he/she feels like it.  How  you  handle being in the situation will determine if your character    survives or not.


You   are allowed to have  multiple PC's at a single time, however ignoring a   PC for too long  will eventually lead to their death, so if you can't   manage multiple  at a time I'd recommend to only make those which you   truly like.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 11, 2012)

*Zavier Collins

New York*​

He didn't expect to run into so many ignorant assholes. Yeah, his job often led to a prick or two, but still.. These guys seemed to be pretty pushy. What were they so demanding for? Zavier didn't know, and he didn't want to know... The only thing he did know for sure was that they seemed to be determined to buy up the entire store. They were preparing for... something.

The moment they left he called his fiancee Miko. She ignored him, at first, still angry about him leaving on such short notice in the middle of their date. He sighed, and hung up, exiting the garage to step into the alley and take in the city.. It looked cloudy and gloomy.. as usual. It was going to rain, or storm, or something...

Zavier returned inside and looked around, sighing. He'd need to bring in a fresh stock, but hey.. these assholes were willing to pay top dollar, so he made a killing today. Zavier lifted his guns concealed them within his black trench coat as he pondered what he'd do with the rest of his day.

As he lifted his phone to pocket it, he saw he had three missed calls. Curious, he checked the first one.

"Zavier... I'm sorry... call me back? Please?" 

Well, that was odd. Their arguments usually lasted a lot longer than that. He toyed with the phone.. pondering if he should call or not.. sighing, he played the second message.

"Look, Z, stay there. I'm heading there now. Okay? Don't go anywhere." Miko said, back to her normal pushy self. In the background the young asian lady could be heard slamming the door to her car, and starting the engine, before hanging up.

She was coming? Hum, sudden. He smiled, and checked the final message, wondering if she changed her mind or something.

"Ugh, I'm .. stuck in traffic. Well more traffic than usual. These people are acting really stupid. Huh? What do you want? I don't want any, than -- Ah.. AH! AHHHH!" Miko shrieked, dropping her phone as the sounds of struggling was heard in the background.

Zavier listened, panicking, and the last thing he heard was the car door being swung open and her scrambling out. Wait, was that.. a groan? He immediately locked up, grabs a spare gun and some ammunition, and stormed out of the door. He never killed anyone and it was no longer broad daylight but.. murder was murder and he was no murderer. Still, if some twisted perverts were after his fiancee.. he couldn't make any promises.

"Fuck it.. I'm on my way, Mii."

All he had to step was step outside to see hell on earth. People were eating other people and animals right outside of his shop. The grotesque image of a human hunched over munching on another, before facing him, skeletal structure showing through gaps in its flesh.. nearly left Zavier losing his lunch.

This poor person, in particular, was a kid.. that now had a chunk of his side hanging out of the zombie's mouth, blood steadily pouring onto the pavement in a candy red pool that quickly darkened. Now, Zavier was pretty in the loop with games and such. He knew a fucking zombie when he saw one. He treated into his shop.. to let the damned thing have his meal.

_Ok. Don't panic. Think..._ Zavier spoke to himself to help calm his nerves first and foremost. He began going over his shop.. trying to pick out necessities. Lowering the back door to his shop, he began packing his duffel bag. It wasn't much, but it'd have to do. He snatched bottle waters from the fridge, and tossed in whatever food he had from the mini fridge in the back.

Panting, he thought about.. zombies..? What in the hell _were_ these things, though? Could they track you by sound? Smell? Both were possibilities, he realized. Zavier was a quick witted survivor, if nothing else, more due to his harsh background than anything else. So figuring out clever strategies in a shitty situation was like second nature to him.

First, stealth. He began putting away knives, first, and then retrieved two katana from the display up front. From the front of the shop, where all of the guns and ammo was, he could look out of the window and see what appeared to be hell on earth. People fighting off people. At this stage it was difficult to tell who was a zombie and who wasn't. The decaying hadn't really set in too much, and so far it simply looked like insanity.

Either half of New York were fucking around with bathsalts, or he needed to it was the end of the world.

He grabbed two Glock 22, .40 caliber, and applied silencers. He then tossed some magazines into his duffel bag and grabbed a shot gun. After slinging the shot gun over his shoulder Zavier threw ammo for that into his bag next. 

Calming his nerves, he then went into the back for the good stuff. His AK-47 assault rifle, and sniper rifle. Some ammunition for both was there but not much. Also, sadly, he only had a few hand grenades left. He cringed in frustration, why the fuck did he let those idiots buy up so much of his shit?!

Going over a weapon count, Zavier realized this wouldn't last him for long. Worse, this would weigh him down. Due to both issues, the next thing on Zavier's to do list was stealing a car to get the fuck out of New York while hoping for the best.

Emerging from the back, Zavier lifted and crept down the street as quietly as possible. As he slipped smoothly down the street, he saw a pack of zombies feasting on a family that attempted to escape. They abandoned their car, he could tell, which was on the other side of the street. Zombies must've crowded it and spooked them into a dumb decision.

For a moment Zavier nearly lost his nerve. Oh he'd been in a fair amount of shoot outs when negotiations failed, but he wasn't some sadistic murderer. All of this bloodshed made the man fight to contain his lunch. 

Zavier began picking the zombies off, one by one, having to aim each time to get a clear head shot. He knew enough from the zombie games he played and movies he watched to go for the head. 

Perspiration built and left Zavier blinking back sweat. Holding his gun was difficult for his hands slippery for the same reason. He had to stomach what was difficult to go through with. These weren't human beings, but damned if they didn't appear to be. It took everything in his power to not wince and look away each time he shot what looked like an every day Joe or chick square in the face.

After the killings were done Zavier was panting, and his hands were shaking. Did this make him a murderer..? Well, not really... but still.. something was sick about it. He hurried to the car, lugging his duffel bag until he could swing it into the back seat. Slamming the doors, Zavier took a once over at the nauseating scene, and then climbed into the driver's seat slamming that door last.

He sped into the street, avoiding whatever traffic he could, until he realized this blood bath wouldn't be escaped so easily. Swearing, he banged a fist on the dashboard, as he saw traffic at a stand still. 

Climbing out, Zavier grabbed his bag and with heartless vigor started opening fire on the nearest zombies. People were screaming, running, and fighting. A man almost reached his motorcycle, but dropped the key for it, the keys noisily hitting the pavement.

Zavier hurried over, looking at the man with remorse and terror, as the zombie continued to feast on his leg.

"Help me!" The man screamed, reaching a hand for Zavier.

"I'm sorry," Zavier offered, reluctantly plucking up the keys and heading for his motorcycle. If he was being bitten he was already done, Zavier knew that much. Silently apologizing again for his ruthless act, Zavier hurried to the side.

Zombies were hurrying towards him at with a lumbering gait as they power walked towards him. He couldn't risk goofing with his shots, and so he drew one of the katana. No, he was no samurai, but desperation left Zavier hacking like a mad man. The weapons were sharp, and more than ready for use. That allowed the blades to do the rest.

He struggled to put the blade away after clearing the nearby mob, his shaking hands making it difficult to do so. Muttering profanity to himself until he barely managed to slide the sword back into the stylish black sheath, Zavier climbed onto the black motorcycle after tossing his bag into the small seat on the side of it. 

This was it. Nothing left to do but to ride towards the horizon. Quickly he sped towards the exit of the city, and realized well.. that wouldn't do. He instead rode for the entrance of the city, which was relatively empty. 

Wrong side of the street? Ha. Fuck the law. That's how he felt, right about now. It was do or die at this point.. and he didn't intend to wait around and toy with concepts like 'right' or 'wrong'. He was getting the fuck out of New York, but.. after there.. where was he going?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 11, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Before the Start of Hell~

**flashback**
I carelessly yawned in my bed as the honk of a    horn blasted outside my window. I grudgingly opened my eyes, only to   see  a blanket of white light showering through my window. I grip my   blanket  and shut my light, bringing myself ever lasting darkness once   again,  trying to force myself into a deep slumber once again. However   this was  interrupted by another blast of noise crashing through my   house.  Angrily, I threw my blankets off my bed to look outside and see   what all  the ruckus had been about.

 Peering outside my window I could see a   familiar faces; one of my  friends named Madison, or Mady for short had   been standing outside  waving at me, with a camera in hand. She was in   Photography class at the  High School, and ever since she first  enrolled  all she carried with her  was that camera. I frowned, knowing  that this  girl simply woke me up  with her car's horn just so she could  do a fake  photo shoot with me.  Sighing knowing there was no way out I  decided it  would be best to  entertain her thoughts.

 I approached her as I exited my house, and   Madison had a huge grin on  her face, I knew she was up to something.   Unusual for Madison, she was  wearing a green cap on top of her long and   beautiful blonde hair.   Not  only that, but she had been wearing a   bright red Adidas sports jacket,  zipped up to her color, along with   black sweat pants which we use to  wear in our middle schools gym class.   

* "Hey   what in the world were you thinking Mady?  What if my parents were   home? They'd be so pissed you woke them up at  six thirty in the   morning!"* 

Madison simply laughed this notion off,  as if   the consequence of doing such an action wouldn't ever occur. Her    carefree attitude sometimes pissed me off, but that also what made Mady a    lot of fun. She quickly decided to refute, but claiming:

 "Oh   I knew  your parents weren't home; they're cars were out of the  parking  lot. Now  who cares about that, I need you to do something for  me. Get  on a pair  of sweats, anything loose fitting, and a cap, just  like me!  I'll explain  the details once you do!"

Her finger tip was tapping  repeatedly across   the frame of the camera she was holding. Taking a  better look at the   camera it seemed older, well older compared to how  cameras are now a   days. It was one of those which would print the  picture after the   picture was taking, and how they had to dry like ten  minutes before you   touch them or else the picture would get smeared.  Anyways without any   arguing I decided to comply, it'd be best to get  this all over with.

 Once back inside I quickly brushed my teeth   and combed my hair, I  debated taking a shower but I decided I'd be   keeping Mady waiting. I ran  into my closet and rummaged through all my   belongings, and I  surprisingly found the clothing she wanted me to   locate. Inside had been  a black jacket with a white stripe, blue-grey   sweat pants, and a white  cap, with the bill being colored grey. After   assembling my outfit I ran  back outside so Madison could get this done   quickly, however before I  could speak Madison commanded with her arm   stretched out:

"Alright!    Now I need you to place this sticker under your right eye. It's a    sticker of a star! Don't worry it won't look stupid, look I have it    under my eye as well! This way we'll be matching when we take the    photo!"

No matter what she said I still  felt it would   look stupid. Regardless I took the sticker and placed it  under my eye.   Still, I had my suspicions; why in the world would she  want me to  take  this picture so badly? From what I've learned though  it's always  best  to ask questions later when dealing with Madison.

 She quickly positioned me in front of my own   car, a silver honda. Truth  be told I don't really care much for cars,   but I like my little van.  It's able to do everything I want and can   hold a lot of people. Anyways  she positioned the camera on a stand, and   told me how I should pose,  claiming that she'd take a similar pose in  a  few seconds. Clicking the  delay button she quickly rushed over and   struck her post as well, and  within seconds the picture was taken.

 I quickly broke stance, as I'm not typically   one to stand still for  photos, but to get them over with quicker, I'll   gladly do whatever the  photographer has asked me. Madison's smile grew   bigger and bigger, as  she skipped over to the camera and picked up  the  jet back inked photo  the camera had printed. She waved it through  the  air, hoping it would  dry faster, and honestly I found it pretty  funny.

 I threw off my hat onto my front lawn and   peeled the sticker off my  face, and quickly leaped into my car.   Sometimes when I'm feeling  stressed I just like to enjoy and relax the   cool sensation my car gives  me; it's almost like a safe haven for me.   Madison, growing bored of  skipping around hoping the picture would dry   relatively soon, jumped in  to the passenger seat.

 No one spoke for almost a minute, making it   one of the more awkward  silences of my life. Our hands fidgeted, and   our eyes shifted around the  car, unable to find a stable conversation   to begin. I decided to break  the awkward silence by saying:  
*
"Hey    Mady, why exactly are you here? I know you wanted to take a picture    with me, but why now of all times? Couldn't it have waited a few hours    or so?"*

 Madison sighed, realizing she wasn't getting   away with no explanation.  Which is sort of reasonable as she isn't one   to really speak her own  motives, and usually she just does things that   comes to her mind. 

"Well you see-"

!BANG!

 Interrupting Madison mid sentence, a man could   be seen walking forward,  and swinging his arms onto Madison's car for   no reason. Maybe it was a  neighbor that got angry with her honking   earlier? Regardless he should  see that there's no one inside, and he   also shouldn't need to hit his  hand against the car so hard that I   could hear it all the way over here.  Madison replied:

"Hold    on let me go solve this pretty quickly. My little brother is sleeping    side that car because I couldn't let him stay home alone. I can't    believe some stingy old person has the nerve to go and try to harass a    sleeping eight year old."

Begrudgingly she hopped out of  the Honda and   headed towards her car. It was sort of shocking to hear  that she   brought her little brother along with her, I thought that they  didn't   get along too well. Regardless Madison approached her car as she  yelled   to the man:

"What in the world do you think you're doing? Get away from there!"

The obnoxious man turned around  to face   Madison, I couldn't see his face since Madison was in the way.  However   she seemed started and tried to back away for some unknown  reason, but   before I knew it, I saw blood flying through the air. The  man had his   jaw wrapped around Madison's neck, the sight was sickening  to say the   least, I wasn't sure if I was going to pass out due to the  severe  shock  of the situation, vomit, or wake up from this horrible  dream. 

 At this point my entire body was shaking, and I   couldn't move a inch.  Looking closer at the man as he bit threw Mady,  I  could tell his eyes  were cloudier than normal humans. My initial   thought had been cannibal,  but maybe he was on some sort of drugs.   However no amount of drugs could  of done what I witnessed afterwords.

 As he stood up from Madison's now seemingly   lifeless body, I could see  that his cheek on his right side had been   completely missing. Not only  that, but hit clothes were ripped to   shreds, and his body bleeding out  profusely. I glanced back over to my   friend on the pavement, and it  finally sunk in that this has truly   happened, and she was just murdered.  I grasped my mouth as tears   started rolling down my face. I couldn't  handle it, I felt like I was   going to pass out. However I knew I'd die  if I were to. The man   approached my car, coming closer and closer with  every step, and I knew   I couldn't stay here any longer.

 I turned my keys to start the car, pulled up   the emergency brake, put  the car in drive, and before I knew it my foot   slammed down on the gas  pedal. I don't think I ever drove as fast as   that in my entire life. Who  was that guy, and why did he do that? No   what is he? He wasn't human;  his eyes, his face, his body, there's no   way he could be human with  those features.

I was scared, scared of the new reality I  was    about to be living in. My life in a single moment had turned  upside    down, and I didn't know what to expect from here on out. All I  knew,   was that my life, my old comfortable life, was now gone forever. I    drove forward, with no destination, as the last moment of normal    humanity fluttered to the back of my car.


**flashback end*

*At this point I could only think of that moment, constantly replaying in my head as I drove forward. On the sides of the road as the dawn started to move to day, I continued to see what seemed like dead men, walking aimlessly for god knows what. My entire body shook, but I had to remember my single goal.

I had family in Arkansas, and while the drive was pretty far I knew I could make it. With gas stations along the way I'd be able to get enough fuel until I stopped there, maybe things weren't as bad? Maybe this was only happening in Utah? Regardless it was too far to be a dream, I had asked myself that countless times within the past few hours, and I've come to realize that this reality, this hell, is actually real. ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 12, 2012)

*Clark Hawkins*​
He sighed, having argued with his ex-wife again. It was supposed to be his weekend with Tim, but no, she was as stubborn as the day he met her. His eyes twinkling with fatigue, River stopped by the small creek near his home.. gazing ahead.

He watched the stream.. wondering what it would be like, for once, to drop all of his responsibilities and just.. leave. Abandon the plants, abandon the livestock, abandon his very controlling family.. and just go wherever life took him.

That was the sort of dreamy behavior he always got nagged at, and he wasn't even a boy anymore. Now a grown man, and he still got nagged at. That was the price one paid for even a minor mistake in his restrictive and controlling household. He was a man, but felt like a boy. 

Though he lived on a farm, his family did surprisingly well for themselves. No, they weren't billionaires, but they made out pretty well. Snatching the keys to the pick up, River said, "Ma, I'm leaving. I'll be back soon." 

He'd give that woman a piece of his mind, Clark decided, as he climbed into the raggedy old Ford truck out back and pulled off. The man rode along the dirt road until he pulled to the gate out front. Opening it, he returned to his vehicle and rolled off along the old rocky downhill path leading to the actual street. 

It was late when that old truck came rolling to the farm. After a lengthy argument, and discussing how to fix their parental situation following the divorce, Clark finally made it home. About to climb out, he ruffled his sleeping son's hair, tucking his cowboy hat onto the boy before slipping out to walk to the passenger side and carefully pull the sleeping child out.

Tucking Tim on his back, Clark headed for the front door, which was.. swinging open? "Ma..?" Clark called out, his grainy voice full of concern. He heard noise in the dining room, and something smashed against the floor. Probably a vase. 

"Come on.." Clark said with a sigh. It must've been his sister Mary Ann, fooling around with some stupid young punk she brought home from town. Rounding the corner Clark nearly fell as he saw.. _something_ munching his mother's corpse.

"Oh my God!" Clark screamed, waking his son, who woozily looked over before struggling to shout while squeezing his father's neck with a tight hug. Clark took a step back and nearly fell as his noise brought not only one.. but two more zombies into the dining room.. quickly limping towards him. 

"Daddy!" Timothy cried, panicking fearfully and trembling as he tightly gripped his father's neck with his arms, watching in horror as the mob slowly surrounded them.

Clark snapped out of his daze, and did the only thing he could think of. Slam the nearest object into one of them and run. The lamp smashed into the closest zombie's face, as Clark sprinted for his truck. He hurried, slamming the door to close Timothy in.

Panting, Clark pulled out the axe they kept for chopping wood for the winter seasons, and held it. He looked fearless as the zombies approached.. taking a firm stance and glaring ahead. It was then that he recognized them.. they were some boys from the city.

Zombies.. his sister must've brought them indeed. Enraged at his losses, Clark went to work. "Come on you sons of bitches!" He screamed, hacking away. After his first zombie was butchered, the axe got stuck in the second. 

Clark struggled to remove the axe, and another Zombie slipping around to his side made him twist on his heel and boot the one his axe was stuck in off. The zombies collided into one another, and Clark let out a fierce battle cry, before slamming the axe down repeatedly, right against the faces.

Timothy watched, eyes glued on the window as his father fought like a wild man to slay the ill looking men. He wasn't sure what was going on, but.. these things were crazy. He knew about zombies, from playing video games, but to see them.. and his father fighting them.. the boy could've sworn he wet himself.

Clark fought on until he was completely exhausted... it was a blur of swing after swing, cut after cut, blood flying and solid bone splitting, before he collapsed onto the hood of his truck back first, panting. He gazed at the night sky... wondering what in the hell was going on. 

"Sheriff... we need to get to the Sheriff.." Clark decided, panting as he hurried to the truck's door and climbed in. They rode off seconds later, and Clark had one clear goal in mind. Helping to secure their humble town from whatever madness was transpiring.

He faced Timothy, who was shaking in his seat, and lightly ruffled his hair. "It's okay, Tim.. it's going to be all right.."


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 12, 2012)

*Jonathan Smith, Jr.*
Prologue - New York​
Chaos, utter chaos. Women and men, even children were walking among them. The wall was breached, Jonathan knew it wouldn't have hold any longer, but those goddamn lawyer assholes didn't listen to him. Those were the leaders they had chosen? Not him, not Jonathan, right now all he wanted was to keep his daughter safe from the madness outside. Pissing them off with verbal abuse would just risk him being thrown outside to the walking dead. It didn't matter now, they had breached the wall, they were inside, and the living were trapped.

None of the men in their group took the chance of attacking them physically, they were cowards, Jonathan as well. Both him and his daughter was all the way in the back of the room, pressing their backs towards the wall. Her with her eyes closed crying in silent, him frozen in fear. No windows in this room, the only exit was over where the dead entered. Everybody in the front tried to run, but the space was too small, people fell, people were bitten, blood splattered. There seemed to be almost no chance of surviving this, but they had to try.

Finally someone got the courage to stand up for themself, a redneck with a spade. He was strong that one, crushing the head of a single dead with one strike. Maybe it just had low durability, either way, one less to be bothered by. More people stood up, more died, some even managed to escape now, was this their time to run? *"Caroline, jump on my back."* Jonathan commanded her daughter, she gave no answer but did the action.

No hesitation, one quick dash and he was rushing towards the exit. Luck was with him, none of the dead around turned to scratch the fast moving figure. There was not a single zombie to be seen by the hole in the wall, this was truly a moment of great luck. Just at the final sprint, one showed up to throw himself over the father and daughter, but the father was quicker and dodged by diving down on the ground. At the same speed as diving, he got up and ran out into the streets of New York. There were more dead here, his adrenaline was pumping, he felt lighter, and disappeared into the alley right next to the slaughter house.

Two zombies at the end, but he didn't have to go that far, he was going up. *"Caroline, are yo-"* he felt nothing on his back, a cold chill went through his body, he had lost his daughter. How could that be? She was the one reason he took the courage to escape, his will to keep his daughter alive had kept him alive. He ran over to the corner he came from and saw her body being slowly devoured by the dead. No second look, just run, up the fire escape ladders to safety.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 12, 2012)

*Jonathan Smith, Jr.*
Chapter I - New York​
It was the 7th day after his seperation from his daughter, he took the loss well compared to many others, but he was still broken. He tried not to think about it to much, but to stop it completely was not something Jonathan was capable of. The people were scarce around the city, yet he had run into some each day that went. Some were friendly, others were complete savages looking for food which he didn't usually have. It was easy to see the difference between zombies and humans now, the humans were the ones who're truly dead. 

Jonathan was sitting on the edge of a rooftop eating a can of beans, it was all he had found today in his scavaging. Of course there were others things like knives and blunt weapons, but approaching a zombie at all wasn't something Jonathan was planning to do. Anyway, he had taken a baseball bat on his second day for protection, it was enough for now. The street below was filled with the dead, more than the days before, a city was no good if he wanted a peaceful environment. It was a long way to the end of the city, he was in the middle, so whatever way he chose, it would be just as long distance.

*"Are we planning to head out of the city soon? It seems like more dead are coming here each day, man. It's completely freaking me out, man."* Archibald asked while desperately trying to light a cigarette. Archibald was a stranger he had met on his 4th day, he had said he was homeless before this happened, so nothing of personal value was lost. He looked like you stereotypical homeless guy, unshaven, unclean and packed with clothing prepared for the winter.* "Soon, I just want to scavage a couple more buildings, we can easily get over to the building to the south and then move east."* Jonathan scanned the area around him *"There's a night club I think over there, just over there. From here it looks like they've barricaded it, there are probably people still alive in there, could be food..."* *"...could be booze, man."* Archibald jokingly continued.

*"Could be booze."* Jonathan couldn't help but smile, there hadn't a lot of that since the start of this whole mess. Just a couple more buildings left, and then they'd check out the night club, now what did the logo say? 
SATISFACTION​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats~

I was scared out of my mind, too scared to sleep. I knew for a fact that if I were to pass out, even if it were in my car, then I'd be dead for sure. Didn't even matter about the protection of steel surrounding me, if I were to stay put a group of them may appear, tearing my mini-van apart until the got to me.

I still didn't even know what I was running from, but it seemed like they existed in more places than in Utah. I've been on the road for god knows how long, I've seen the sun go down and it's finally coming back up again. I have also had to stop and get some gas; I don't have any money on me so I stole it, but truth be told no one cares, no one is enforcing the law anymore.

However even though my last stop was only about four or five hours ago my car is almost empty again, which is a shame because I'd thought I would have made it all the way there without needing to stop. I sighed and without hesitating I started to scan the streets to see if there were any gas stations around, the sooner I get the gas, the better.

But before I could continue looking something caught the corner of my eye: In front of me was a man, no, he wasn't a man, he was one of those things-but regardless he was standing directly in the middle of the road, and on instinct I swerved, quicker than I imagined I could. Luckily for my cars sake, I dodged him, however that created more of a ruckus than I imagined it would.

Which brought up another point in my mind. Why? Where are all the normal humans? I haven't seen one since this all started assumingly yesterday morning. Was I really just dreaming this? No it's gone on far too long to simply be a dream, this is definitely real. Am I the only surviving human on earth? That might be a possibility.

Regardless of my thoughts, while driving down 301 East Speedway Street I found a little Gas Station, and luckily they had a little mart in there too. While I did have a few snacks saved from lunch a few days ago, and a water bottle, it still wasn't enough to really savor my hunger that I've accumulated. I decided while my car is filling up with gas I'd go into the shop and take some food for the remainder thirty or so minutes I'd have to drive.

I turned left and drove up next to one of the Gas Pumps. Putting the car in park I looked around myself to make sure there were none of those creatures walking around. After looking a couple of times I assured myself no one was around, and proceeded to get out of my car. I quickly opened the cap for the gas pump and started to let the gas flow into my car. While I was waiting on that I decided it'd be best to take a look around in the store.

Upon entering I noticed that this place had already been stripped of most of its food, with only a few shelves remaining. I assumed that they didn't have enough hands, or time, to carry all the food items out. There were a few bags of chips, mainly Cool Ranch Doritos, which aren't really my type, but I figured I'd grab a few bags anyways. I then turned to the back to grab a few drinks out from the fridge. I instantly noticed that the power was out for the mini-fridges, but decided that a warm drink would be better than no drink. I picked up a minute maid lemonade soda, a crush, and a pepsi. 

At this point I felt as if my hands we're going to collapse, but it would be alright, all I needed to do was walk to my car. Or so I thought. Admittedly I was having trouble so I went behind the counter and found a bag, perfect; now my hands wouldn't be full. Setting the items on the counter I placed them inside the bag one at a time. Finally finished I walked through the store, with a bag in one hand.

However suddenly my left arm was grabbed, being pulled towards the empty shelves. My right hand held tightly to the bag, but my attention quickly turned towards what had been grabbing me, and it had been one of those things. It was now making a whole bunch of sounds, but that wasn't what got my heart pounding; it was the way it was holding onto me. It's grip was extremely fierce, I felt as if there would be no way to separate it's arm from me unless I cut off my own arm.

I tried tugging away, but as I thought nothing occurred. I was simply lucky that it had grabbed me from the other side of the shelf, if it were on this side it would of gotten me at this point. I was extremely scared, but I knew I had to do something quick if I didn't want this situation to get any worse. Then, instead of struggling I decided to push towards it, and what I predicted would happen, happened. The empty shelf, along with the zombie pulling me down, created enough force for the shelf to tip towards the zombie, falling directly on top of it. It fell in a way where the zombie's arm was twisted, and thus its grip had loosened.

After I was free I quickly jumped away and caught my breath, I wasn't sure how I acted so quickly, it must of been a survival thing. Regardless after I began to see it make movement under the shelf I booked it towards my car. Luckily outside no other walkers had been roaming around, I guess this town wasn't very large, or all of them had left at this point. I went to go take the gas pump out of the car, then proceeded to close the lid. Following that I opened the back door and threw my remains of food so I could have them when I arrived at my family's house. 

I started to make my way around the car for when I noticed the zombie had dragged itself to the front of the shop; it was still eager to get me. I quickly sprinted towards my front door as fast as I could, opened it, and jumped in. Closing the door I turned the keys inside the ignition, starting it up, then proceeded to put it in drive. I felt a slight hesitation as I was about to press the gas peddle, my brain was pounding and my eyes were fluttering.

I knew my mind was tired but this was no time to go to sleep! I tried to tell myself that many times but no matter what I tried I kept fading in and out. However I got a rather large wake up call for when I heard a banging on my door, along with a blood soaked hand coming across the driver's window. Now my eyes fully open I slammed on the gas pedal and drove away, hoping that I'd reach my destination soon.
​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 2~

I finally passed a sign which had said  "Arkansas City: One Mile"; at that point I felt like a huge load had  been lifted off of me. For some reason I felt that once I got here, that  I'd be safe from everything, that everything around me would fade away.  However as I entered the city I found that not to be the case.

The streets were littered with the undead, roaming around, eating  rodents, birds, anything. It made me absolutely sick to my stomach.  There were a lot more dead here than I had seen in other cities as well,  which was a shock. Then again I had been avoiding the cities for this  major purpose. I continued turning down different streets, trying to  remember where my uncles house had been. Every where I passed I  continued seeing dead, however they also saw me. I wasn't sure if it was  because of the sound my car made, or if it was because of how shiny it  is, but either way it did seem to attract a lot of attention, not that  they could catch up.

My ride however was short lived, as when I passed my uncles house all I  saw was the front lawn littered with blood and bones. A trail even lead  down through the street I was driving on. I didn't even want to imagine  the possibilities of what could have happened. I quickly shut my eyes,  but continued driving, I'd need to find a safe haven for the time being.  

But where I seemed to drive just became more and more dense with those  creatures. They roamed around aimlessly and eventually it seemed like  they clogged the street. I made a sharp turned and in result tore up the  entire right side of my car. It seemed to destroy my two tires too, as  my car skidded and skimmed across the pavement. It came to a fast halt,  where I simply took a minute to breath, to realize what had happened.

Now I had no car, no means of getting around, in this god forsaken  world, what should I do? I decided it'd be better than just sitting  around in here, so I picked up my bag of groceries and headed out of the  car. The area up ahead seemed sectioned off, so hopefully that was an  area for survivors, if there were any in this world. I walked in the  area, and relatively it seemed peaceful. Almost no noise, but only a  single building had been in the vicinity, strange. Maybe that's all they  could claim? 

I started to walk towards the building, with groceries in hand, for when  my shoulder was tugged. I was instantly pushed to the ground by one of  those things, but my reflexes kicked in. I grabbed the things throat as  it laid on top of me, pushing the creature away. Luckily it wasn't  restraining my arms, and was just pushing down on the ground around me,  so I could still slightly move.

Still this situation wasn't favorable. This thing looked absolutely  disgusting; it's face was completely rotted it, it's teeth were died  yellow and red, and it's breath, oh god it's breath! I would prefer to  stand in a room full of gasoline for a day than sit under this things  breath for a single second. My hands keeping it's throat away, and thus  its head, was the only thing stopping this creature from eating me, but  every second I grew weaker, and every second that thing got a little  closer.

I swear to god my life flashed before my eyes, as that thing got inch by  inch, and I knew I was done for, I couldn't do anything to stop this  thing, this was how I was going to die.

!BANG!

Is all I heard, and a splash of blood showered  my face. This thing lost it's strength and I was able to shove it off my  body. I brushed myself, only to have my arm grabbed again. My heart  pounded, knowing I wouldn't be able to survive another attack, but to my  surprise they weren't pulling me in to bite me, they were pulling me to  get me inside the house. 

From a quick glance I could see a man with a blue jacket wearing a grey  beanie alone with brown hair. Looking at the door I could see a man with  black hair and black facial hair, with a panicked look on his face and a  gun in hand. I had no idea who these people were, but I had a feeling  they just saved my life. We reached the inside quickly enough, and I was  thrown down to the ground. I heard the door shut behind me and along  with about three locks. I couldn't hear it until now, but the two men  were panting like dogs, they must of been pretty scared. I took a quick  look around, and besides those two, there were three others, one man and  one women. The black haired man with a gun didn't waste any time  though, as he slouched down onto the ground and said:

*"That was extremely risky, to think that someone  would lure one of those wanderer's in our safe zone...Anyways who are  you even?"
*
I took a small breath to calm myself down before speaking.

* "My...my name is Karly...Are you all...actually human?"

*The brown haired guy laughed it out as he sat down on the couch. He quickly admitted:

"Of course we are! Why do you think we saved your  rear when you were in trouble? Well you should really be thanking that  guy over there...we weren't sure if we should risk saving you or not,  but he convinced us."

He was now pointing towards a man with darker  brown hair than the guy who just spoke, but not quite as dark as the guy  with a gun. Also it was noticeably short, even for a man. I smiled at  him, while saying:

*"Well  thanks for that then, I'd probably be dead if it weren't for you...Oh,  and what's all your names, if you don't mind me asking?"

*"Mine's Jake, nice to meet you."

Said  the brown haired man. Actually taking a better look at him, he appears  that he could be in his young twenties, probably a collage student.

*"My name is Ryan; and just because we saved you doesn't mean you  can feel all welcome. We just couldn't leave a human to die, that is  all."

*I  was sure what to make of Ryan, he seemed sort of harsh, but not in a  completely bad way. He was just trying to survive, and in the end he  managed to man up and save her, against his better judgement. The women  decided to speak up next as she claimed:

"My name is Riley, that's all there really is to it."

Riley  over all seemed a rather quiet individual, only speaking when  necessary. Her eyes though kept blinking, maybe something was wrong with  her, or maybe she was just tired? Regardless, similar to Riley, the  last person, the person who voted to save me, spoke up.

"My name is Kyle..."

That's  all he said, and over all, he seemed even more quiet than Riley. Maybe  he was simply shy? Regardless she found a little enjoyment, feelings and  emotions could still be found, even if all you've seen recently has  been dead eating the living. However soon enough my vision become  blurry, which had been a clear indicator that my mind was telling me I  needed sleep soon. With a yawn I said:

*"Thank  you all again. Also sorry to be rude, but can I sleep? I've been  driving for the past day or so without a stop, and I can't focus  now...you can have my groceries..."

*My  head said fell towards the ground and crash landed, as my eyes blinked  forcing myself to stay away. Someone came closer to me, feeling my head  to make sure I was okay. Then someone asked about how the shifts would  go now as they have another person to take guard, but I couldn't be  bothered to listen in on their conversation, I simply fell into slumber  for the first time since this whole hell had begun.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 12, 2012)

*Zavier Collins

New York​*
Unlucky. How could he be so god damned unlucky? Sure he got out of the city, but he ran out of gas before he could reach a station. Climbing off, he kicked the candy red and shiny jet black motorcycle, and walked back and forth in the middle of the highway ranting. The cars on the other side were so close they were touching, and so he'd be unable to ride off on one of those.. not to mention there were zombies roaming on that side, and randomly popping up as if summoned by the smell of his flesh.

He wasn't sure what to do next, so Zavier just lifted his bag, and retrieved his gun. He began walking, but noticed smoke rising. He knew he wouldn't make it far, but.. wherever that smoke was coming from.. there had to be people. Unless zombies were more sophisticated than he imagined them to be...

Zavier began the long walk up the grassy hill after stepping off of the uneventful highway. In the distance he noticed a small section that people were building walls with. They had done all of this already? It was large, and bustling.. Zavier didn't trust it. What if some infected were in their midst?

Deciding to play it safe, but to trust these strangers.. for now, Zavier began hoofing it closer to the parked cars. Men of all shapes, sizes, and races glanced over to eye him.. after if trying to decide what to make of the man. 

Guns were pointed at him, as a few police officers neared him. Zavier frowned, and questioned opening fire on the men.. but he was surrounded, and.. well.. that'd be a stupid ass thing to do.

"I'm Carl, he's Brandon. I'm going to have to ask you to drop your weapons and your bag." Kent instructed, shot gun aimed at straight at him in a polished shooters stance.

_Fuck. They're this organized already? I stepped right into this shit bomb._ Zavier thought with an inward groan. He dropped his bag, his gun and katanas following, but he kept the knives he had hidden out of sight.

"Brandon, check 'em." Carl instructed, not moving an inch. "Yeah, all right.." The handsome, young, and somewhat dimwitted looking assistant replied while walking over sluggishly.

Zavier eyed the men, cautiously.. none of them seemed like cold blooded killers. Business men, cops, average blue collar joes. Zavier waited, patiently, and when Brandon slowly reached to pat him down Zavier twisted him around and held the knife at the stunned cop's throat. "Your turn! Weapons down or I slit his fucking throat!" Zavier snapped, keeping Brandon well positioned to be a human meat shield.

"Whoa, whoa! Calm down! Relax! Nobody fire!" Carl shouted, facing the others. The slightly overweight cop knelt, placing his gun on the grass, and gestured for the other men to do the same. They readily complied.

"Look, just let me get one of these cars and I'll be out of your fucking hair. There are zombies coming, and I wouldn't want to be here if I were you!"

"You led them here?!" Webster screamed, the rough looking man that appeared as if he knew his way around a bar directed at Zavier.

"Oh, as if camping out near the highway wasn't a stupid fucking ideal in the first place!" Zavier snapped back.

"That's just it.. we're not trying to hide.. we're a task force. Our job is to help survivors. We'll raid the city at day, and get any survivors in there.. out." Carl explained.

"Idiots.." Zavier mouthed in disbelief. He slowly knelt to lift his gun, then kicked Brandon forward, weapon trained on his back.

"Son, you owe it to humanity to help us.." Carl attempted.

"Look I don't owe you shit man!" Zavier snapped back, trying not to look as afraid as he felt. Suddenly, out of the mob of people gathered near the contained burning fire where food was being prepared his fiancee came running out.

"Zavier?!" Miko shouted, hurrying over to embrace him.

"Miko, fuck, you're alive?!" Zavier shouted in relief, embracing her while attempting to keep his eyes fixed on the men.

Webster used that opportunity to lift his gun, pointing the rifle at Zavier, with a few others doing the same.

"Stop it!" She cried, blocking her fiance off, a worried look on her face. The men eyed the tattooed girl, looking as if they didn't know whether or not to shoot anyway. "The world is going to hell and you guys wanna shoot each other?! Typical men!"

"..." Zavier was speechless, but he did, however.. notice the mob of approaching zombies. Their conflict was forgotten as the men at the camp combined forces to open fire on the mob of approaching zombies.

"This is all your fault!" Webster screamed as he shot the gun, which sent him hitting the grass.

Miko covered her ears as the men kept shooting, but a few of the other survivors joined in, shooting weapons or running up with whatever melee weapon they brought with them. Bats, poles, shoes, sticks, axes, whatever they had they swung.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 3~

My eyes slowly drifted open, and the world around me was pitch black. Okay I lied, more like multitude of shades of grey, but the idea still stands. My eyes rolled around for a while, not really being able to focus on anything, until I looked up and saw the tip of a gun pointed directly at my forehead. By reflex I instantly screamed and was quickly told to hush down. The gun was retracted, which I retraced the arm holding to gun up back to Ryan. So this whole zombie thing hadn't been a dream after all.

*"That was a close one, I thought I was gonna have to shoot ya. Earlier we had another one with us...but she became one of them after being bitten. She became seriously ill and died, then shortly after-oh god, it was terrifying. You had some scratches on your arm, so we weren't' sure if you were turning or not either."

*I sighed, slowly realizing that this world had become more and more like a zombie movie every minute. So a bite turns someone into a uncontrollable, unstoppable monster that wants to eat other humans? Sounds like the government wanted to create soldiers that would never go down, and zombies seemed like that type of army; but instead it broke out and they lost control.

*"You seriously scared me there for a second, I thought I was about to be killed...Well then, what's going on now? How long have I been out for?"

*"At this point, three hours, give or take a hour or two."

For some reason Jake seemed less cheerful than earlier, and in truth, rather depressed. But seriously this was how things have turned out? A hell where we lock ourselves up and hope to survive. This was in no way like how most zombie movies played out, with everyone holding a gun in a hand, masterfully shooting every zombie they see. I looked over to my arm to see it was bandaged, I guess one of the 'wanderers' as this group calls them, scratched her in my little struggle earlier.

I looked around and saw a broken mirror. I could see that my face had been cleared of any blood that had been previously on it, but that was clear from the fact that I couldn't smell the putrid smell any longer. I wanted to ask if there was a shower in here, but to be honest this place looked more like a business, it most likely didn't have one.

*"I know this shouldn't really be the time to ask this, but since we're seemingly safe for now, does anyone know of there's a shower in here? I haven't showered in about twenty-four hours and I think I could use one..."

*Riley walked over casually, and as she did all I could do was stare. She was about in her mid to late twenties, long blonde hair which had been tied up near the end. Her bangs also covered her eyes partially, but I could make out they were blue.

"Listen doll, if there were a shower in this place then I'd have taken one ages ago. For now we'll have to simply wash our bodies with the limited water we have if we want to stay clean. But even that isn't the most primary concern."

I felt disgusted, not because of what she said to me, but the future implications. Not being able to take a shower for a long time? That would be extremely gross! But seeing how her hair was sticking in all kinds of places in the back, I can assume hygiene wouldn't be the number one concern; who cares about that if you can't even live to express it? She was right, cleanliness was the least of their concerns at the moment.

*"Thank you...Oh and Riley, if you don't mind, I know you're wearing the beautiful red dress, but do you happen to have any other clothing, like shirts with you? All I have on me is my Adidas jacket and my bra underneath. It might be fine now but it may get too cold out to-"

*Riley interrupted me as she said:

"Sorry, we all found our way here after this town was asked to evacuate. We didn't make it out of the town in time and we were being chased. We didn't have time to gather our stuff, we were just told to leave. So no, what you see us with right now is what we have...Besides the food stored in some of rooms, they used those for staff meetings or something."

I felt sort of bad, expecting so much from these groups of strangers. Plus how could I be so stupid, of course they didn't have the stuff they did when they were living at their homes, they seemed sort of rag-tagged. I stood up and looked at myself in the mirror, and I too looked rather displaced. I stared at myself, wondering if living like this would be my new life from now on. 

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings​**Arkansas​*
He was devastated. Clark drove until he couldn't drive anymore. Damn he needed a drink.. He blinked back tears at the thought of his eaten family. At town square they were forming some type of fighting group. He was beckoned over by the sheriff, and Clark stepped over, hands in his pockets he made sure Tim was safe and sound.. he didn't want to get out of the car. Who could blame him?

His son hadn't said a word since they left, and that was troubling him. He stepped over with his muscular arms crossed to listen in on the conversation. "There you are, son.." Fletcher Rodgers said. He patted Clark's broad toned back, and faced the crowd.

"We need to stick together in these times! It's important! Now I'm the mayor here and I intend to look out for you guys." Fletcher said, before waving a long wrinkly hand towards Pastor Heathcliff.

"..We need to pray," Heathcliff said, a solemn expression on his face. "This has come about because of your sins.. this is a judgment upon mankind for their wicked ways." 

"That's what I'm talking about!" Fletcher interrupted, hand sweeping through the air. "We need to do something about this! We need to unite! We need to change our ways.. and this here boy... Clark here, is going to help. You see we've got three groups together.. food and water.. you're in charge of that Clark.. supplies from outside of town, you're in charge of that Rebecca... and training for weapons and combat.. Sheriff Clemming."

Michael Clemming, the sheriff, stood with his hands on his hips. He nodded at the mayor, as did Rebecca, and they faced Clark.. who managed a quick, shy nod.

"I'll lead this town.. and we'll survive this... but we're going to have to pull together.. work together.. we're family now. You got that?"

The crowd of frightened townsfolk nodded or muttered their agreement, a few shouting it. They missed mayor Fletcher's ominous smile.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 4~

Roaming around now I realized that staying here wouldn't be all too bad. We've got the main necessities, plenty of food until this all blows over, a roof over our heads, and protection. We didn't really need much else. However thinking back, they said that there was an evacuation order, where was everyone evacuated to? I know the streets were filled with the wanderers, but there had to be more civilians living here than those amounts.

I walked towards a window looking out towards a street, and it looked like utter chaos. Those things were roaming around, eating any animals they could find. In fact there was a corpse of a person laying out which they were munching on, the entire thing was just sick. However my heart got pumping when one looked in my direction. I know that it couldn't get me, but simply seeing it stare at me from afar was freaky enough.

The creepy creature continued on its business, looking in the opposite direction, allowing me to calm down. I still couldn't believe the state of this world, but at least I got some sleep. Even then my head was being filled with nightmares. Dream after dream all I could see is those moments where the dead had a hold on me, those moments where I was sure to die. It sent a shiver down my spine, but I at least was comfortable with the fact that I was safe now.

I traveled around the building, looking for what other resources I may be able to find. This Adidas jacket felt a bit rough against my skin, but I didn't want to expose my, only bra, top beneath this jacket, so I decided it was for the best to keep it zipped up and on. There was no need to be indecent, even in the zombie apocalypse.

I walked up three floors and eventually encountered a bathroom, something I had been savoring for. Unfortunately there were no showers, however there was a sink, with seemingly clean water flowing through them, and a tube of toothpaste. I opened the cabinet close to the edge to find a entire drawer full of unopened toothbrush boxes. I suppose this place was a dentistry or a orthodontist office before this turned out to be a safe haven for these mismatched survivors. 

I brushed my teeth rather quickly, but even that much made my mouth feel so much more fresh. I put water in my hair and fixed some loose strands, I wasn't going to try and fix everything, that'd take forever. Then I turned my head down to wash my face, but when I brought my head back up I swear I nearly jumped back five steps. A shadowy figure had appeared in the doorway for the bathroom, and I hoped for dear life it wasn't one of those things.

Luckily it was just the college student, Jake was his name I think. He approached me with something in his hand. He didn't give any sign of facial emotion, just simply talked:

"I found this in your bag of groceries. Why do you have a picture like this with you? Who is this in the picture?"

I laughed at the photo at first, remembering how fun and carefree that moment was; remembering her friend Madison. Then came the horrible memory when this all first started, when that thing came up and chewed Mady's neck off. That was something I put at the back of my mind, something I didn't want to think about for a long time. I snatched the picture from his hand while I admitted:

*"Thank you for finding this...but I'd prefer to not talk about it..."

*Jake didn't say anything more, he simply turned around and went back down the hallway which he came from. Meanwhile all I could do was look at the mirror in the bathroom, seeing my own reflection. But not only that, I saw Madison's dead body laying there, and her becoming one of them. Then the next thing I saw, was myself, as a zombie. I jumped back, my mind hallucinating. Little did I know this had symbolized the moment where humanity, even a portion of mine, had died in it's own right. 



​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2012)

*Smash and Grab:*
*Fresno, California*​
I knew the second it started that something was up. Call it a sixth sense, call it intuition, I call it being perceptive. There were rumors and hysterics trending in cyberspace, the news was afraid to confirm it, but their reports showed what was going on easily enough. The world was changing, and when the world changes you have to change with it. Working my part time shift alone at the local pharmacy, I cleared out the contents of the backroom, placed them in my SUV and sped away. Luckily I was in a relatively isolated area so my drive was relatively uneventful.

Immediately I began formulating a plan. I had an uncle, you know the kind, those fucking crazy survivalists who believe big red or terrorist infiltrators were preparing to take over the god damned country and prepared for war in turn. He had weapons out of the asshole, half of them illegal, very powerful, very useful. In the new world they would be a valuable commodity, and I find this method far preferable to fighting panicked people for the few pistols at the local gun store. I only hope uncle is in the sharing mood....

"The number you are dialing cannot currently be reached." Fuck, trapped in England of all places where apparently, you couldn't get a signal if the queen herself demanded it. He only hoped they were alright. He trusted them, like him they were survivors, but damn it the uncertainty of it all made the situation all the more frustrating. 

Driving up to the runway for his uncle's house he could tell something was wrong. The door was busted, several windows were open, the glass broken but the screens still held. His uncle was such a fucking nut that he would of locked up tight the second any rumor broke. Nervously he searched for something to defend himself with, he had a pocket knife, but doubted that would do him much good. Near his uncle's beat up 89 Chrysler he found a metal pipe, picked it up and went inside.

His suspicions were confirmed as he stepped inside and smelled a pungent iron stench that could only be blood.  It was splattered all over the walls and floors in a sort of chaotic pattern that had no rhyme or reason to it. The type of spatterings that a particularly eccentric artist would throw onto a canvas and call art. A trail he could see lead to the kitchen, he flipped on a light and walked cautiously. 

In the kitchen his uncle's body lies still, submerged in a pool of his congealed blood. Jae could  smell the shit that was leaking out of his disemboweled intestines and it took all his fortitude to hold back the urge to vomit and add to the stench. Holy fuck, he looked like he had been torn apart by dogs. His uncle might of been an asshole, but he didn't deserve that.

He reached into the dead man's pocket, took the key to the basement. In the end it worked out in his favor, he doubted the paranoid prick would of given him anything in the first place. This way he gained what he needed without having to give anything up in return. Quid pro no. Jae had no problem with that.

Flipping on the basement light switch, Jae couldn't help but marvel at the collection of weapons hanging on the far wall opposite of him. A dozen knives were hung on display, several were bowies, two were kukris, hell even a machete was there on display. The rest were ones various ceramic knives and switchblades. But the real prizes on the wall were the ten or so pistols or varying caliber and make. Tucked away in a shadowed corner was a gun closet, which he opened to find a combat shotgun, a hunting rifle, two m16's and a mp9. 

Taking the guns, the ammo clips, and the orange boxes of ammo out and placing them on a desk, Jae rummaged around looking for a container to put them in. He found an old box containing paperwork, dumped it's contents out onto the floor and started piling as much as he could carry. He took one of the pistols, a Beretta U22 Neo, loaded a clip, and put it in his pant pocket for protection. 

The smell of death and shit was overbearing now. Even with the door busted wide open, the smell just festered and pooled, refusing to be dispersed. Jae found himself overcome by nausea, dropping the box full of weapons on the front lawn before falling to his knees and vomiting. After his stomach finally stopped retching half a minute later, he stood up, wiped the puke off his face with his sleeve, and set the first box into the trunk of his SUV.

His throat was burning from the bile that still coated it. He opted to bear that odor and get a drink from the kitchen. It was a small and cramped space that could hardly even be called a kitchen. Really it was an oven, a fridge and two cheap cabinets, covered in hideous white tiling. Carefully stepping over his uncle and the goopy pool of blood, he opened up the grimy Kenmore fridge. There were a few cans of Budweiser, several days worth of leftovers, and a half empty two liter bottle of Pepsi. He unloosened the cap and took a swig, it was partially flat, but he wasn't exactly drinking it for the flavor in the first place. 

As he drank, he could make out motion form the corner of his eye and his heart stopped in terror. Still with the bottle in his mouth, his eyes fell upon the corpse of his uncle, whose glazed over eyes began to turn and look at him. Slowly, his uncle began crawling, his left hand outstretched in an attempt to grab on to his calf. 

Jae lost his shit, throwing the now quarter full bottle at the corpse's head, the impact not hindering it's slow crawl in the slightest. He began to run, stumbled and fell through a screen door nearby that sent him tumbling into the backyard. 

He rolled backwards and rose to his feet, and he could see that his uncle was now likewise on his. What the fuck was going on? Was THIS the shit that everyone was freaking out over on the news? Because if it was he could totally sympathize, as he was quite freaked the fuck out personally. Frantically, he looked for a way out, anywhere to run, but the backyard was fenced in and he was not much of a fence hopper. It took Jae a second to realize that in his panic he had forgotten that he had picked up a handgun. Thanking god that he had planned ahead, he took a few steps back to gain some distance and took aim, his hands shaking and sweating as he fired the first round. 

He was unprepared for the recoil and nearly lost the gun out of his hands because of it. The 9 millimeter round pierced the chest, but didn't slow him in the slightest. He fired another two rounds, the second burying itself into the left shoulder and the third missing entirely due to the recoil of the previous shot. 

He ran and his uncle gave chase, his back to the fence and his undead uncle only feet away from him he lined up and fired once more. His bullet entered through the man's right eyesocket and caused him to collapse. His head landing on Jae's shoes, getting them sullied in a mixture of skull fragments and grey matter.

For the next two minutes he did nothing but catch his breath as he let his heart rate return to the baseline. He wanted to run now, he didn't want to stick around to see if he prick of a zombie fucking uncle would rise again for a round two. But he knew that was a shortsighted emotion brought about by his fight or flight instincts. He needed the rest of what was down in that basement and he would get it. Only then, would he let his instincts take over and do the smart thing, which was to run like a bitch. 

Down in the basement, he piled the longer guns into another box and filled it with whatever ammo he didn't have the space for the first go around. With everything cleared he should have gotten out that second, but he wanted to make sure he didn't miss anything. And good thing he did, as he found a metallic box under some crap. Breaking the lock with a shot from his pistol he discovered inside was a compact composite bow, with about two dozen arrows stored alongside it. 

Finally, those hours of archery practice at college were going to be worth something. Take that mom. He could aim with a bow, bows didn't have recoil and didn't make him half deaf every time he took a shot either. He took a look inside a desk drawer and found another knife, though this one was constructed differently than the others. He could tell immediately that it was a ballistic knife, highly illegal, highly deadly. He quite liked deadly in this situation so he put it in the pocket that wasn't being taken up by the Beretta. 

Cramming his trunk full, he slammed it shut and sped away. He would never use even 1/10th of those guns, he wasn't a gun aficionado as his pathetic display very adequateness demonstrated. But they would be wonderful bargaining tools if he ran into trouble down the line. And somehow Jae felt there was going to be a whole lot of trouble waiting down the road.

"Zombies...", he found himself musing. "Who the fuck would of thought it?" He laughed at the absurdity of it all before reality came crashing back. Jae had no idea what to do next. He had no family outside of his twice dead jerkwad of an uncle in this state and the only people he cared to find where on an entirely different continent. He hadn't been this lonely and this apprehensive in years. He was totally and utterly lost. "Perhaps...", he mumbled aloud. "I shouldn't of laughed at those kids in middle-school when they were discussing their zombie survival plans...."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Zavier Collins

New York​*
He knew this was going to happen. The shoot out failed, even with Zavier pulling out some of the 'big guns'. There were just too many of them. Carl signaled for everyone to retreat, and they all ran for it. Only Webster, Carl, and Brandon survived off of the front lines. The rest were being munched on by the hideous looking undead.

Killing them was less of an emotional event, now, and more of a sickening one. The humans had now rotted to a decent degree, and.. well.. there was no need to attempt to convey how absolutely disgusting the putrid stalkers were. Maggots, worms, flies, all types of things that added to their ghastly appearance left Zavier struggling to save what little food still rested within his stomach.

The living fell to the dead, or rather, the _un_dead. Zavier checked his ammunition now. Only enough for his Glock 22s. Wonderful. It at least made his bag lighter. Discarding the weapons left his bag lighter, which thankfully made it less of a burden to move around with. Miko kept near his side, hands shaking as she fired a gun with poor marksmanship.. but eventually she got a little better at it.. actually nailing legs or arms.

"We need to find an secure a building outside of the city!" Carl shouted. "We'll never make it otherwise!"

"I know," Zavier said with a somber vibe. Ha. Bullshit. First chance he got he was leaving these assholes behind and taking his fiancee with him.

Miko was visibly shaken, body trembling when they got into an abandoned station wagon. Nearly shoving the catatonic girl into the passenger seat, Zavier slid into the driver's seat, started the coughing old vehicle up, and shifted gears and peeled off.

"Let's go with them.." Miko quietly said.

"What?! NO! *FUCK NO!* New York is like.. the worst possibly place to be in or near right now!" Zavier shouted at her.

"He's right! There could be survivors in the city! We have to try!" Miko shouted at him, tearing up.

"Look at this shit logically," Zavier reasoned, sighing. "We have a limited amount of supplies, a limited amount of food, and we're near a highly populated city with a rapidly spreading whatever in the fuck kind of disease it is that's leaving undead fucking _flesh hunters_ tracking us down!"  Zavier explained.

He saw that stubborn look on her face as they cruised down the highway with the other survivors, and sighed. "Look, I went to see the damned Hunger Games with you didn't I? Remember when you said you owe me one? I'm collecting. Okay? Do this for me. This heroic bullshit is going to get us both killed!"

"Oh my gosh, Zav, really? You're really going to compare a fucking movie to the end of the world?" Miko argued, exasperated despite the circumstances.

"If it'll keep me from living _in_ the fucking 'hunger games'? Then yes, yes I will." Zavier said back, fighting back a laugh. Miko, on the other hand, let her own flow free. They laughed, so scared they were both out of their wits.. perhaps they were going insane.. Miko felt she was, because the small asian girl felt her laughter degenerate to tears.

Crying, Miko said, "We're gonna die.. we're gonna die, Zav.. We're all going to die.. I don't wanna be eaten.."

"No! Don't talk like that, and stop looking at the fucking things! It's making it worse," Zavier argued. Eventually they pulled up to a small building, following Carl, Brandon, and Webster to the back along with some of the other survivors, which were two small families, a lawyer, and some neurotic chick that looked like your average high school girl.

As they climbed out Carl was quick to begin throwing out orders, "Okay, help me barricade this place."

"What's your plan?" Zavier asked as he stepped out of the car, looking around cautiously. This building was an old shut down factory. Nothing people would flock to, which should hopefully keep the zombies off of their ass.

"We set up shop here.. and begin going back and forth.. bringing survivors out. We do it real quick and stealthy like... as to not attract the Walkers..." Carl explained.

"Oh, and how in the fuck do you propose we do that?" Zavier argued.

"It might be wise to try to figure out exactly how they're tracking us," shouted the lawyer, still sitting in his car. Actually, he hadn't left his car even when the small group was formed. 

"..What? Well, yeah.. I guess we can test their senses, but who is going to be the fucking test dummy..?" Zavier replied, arms crossed, as Carl stood nearby with a hand on his hip.

Brandon and Webster patrolled the area, and the families also sat in their vehicles and watched. 

"Well, I-I figured.. the zombies need to know how to differentiate from each other, right..? I mean.. we're all human.. and yet, they've been clumping together and eating without mistaking another zombie for one.. so I figure we can fake it.. I was able to slip by some of them with this.." Said the Lawyer as he stepped out of the car to reveal that he wrapped himself in zombie flesh.

"Oh, what the fuck?!" Zavier shouted, nose wrinkling.

"I-I'm Andrew... It's how I kept the zombies off of me! I pretended to be one... shuffling, moaning.. things like that..." said the lawyer, looking down.

"That's it, then.. that's how we'll do it. We pretend to be zombies and enter, bringing survivors with us!" Carl declared, eagerness in his eyes.

"You guys are fucking nuts," Zavier laughed it off, heading for his ride.

"You're gonna run? To where? It's a zombie apocalypse! We need to find a doctor or a scientist that can cure this disease if we _ever_ want a normal life again, and that person may be stuck in New York City!"

"...Fuck," Zavier muttered. This asshole had a point. He didn't want to spend the rest of his life hiding in a shack, praying some random roaming zombie didn't find him. 

"...Fine, I'm in, but if it doesn't look like it's going to work I'm getting the fuck out of there." Zavier said, wondering if he too lost his damned mind.

"...I'm trusting you to get some more parts," Carl said... a bit worried about the man's mental state, considering none of the zombies had decayed _that_ much yet. He had the cruelty to butcher humans..?

"Ok, I'll be back with more stuff," said Andrew before getting back into his jeep and slowly pulling off.

"I don't trust him," Webster returned to warn.

"Me neither, Webb.. but I swore to serve and protect, and that's what I'm going to do." Carl calmly stated, arms crossed as the men stood in the lot.. plotting.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 13, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 5~

I went back to bed as I currently wasn't needed. Jake had now guarding the front door, Kyle was guarding the other exit, and Ryan was now waiting for his shift to start to take over for Jake. Riley was out gaining supplies. I was told that she was a little quick on her feet, and plus she knew where the gun shop in town was. We'd need more if we wanted to defend ourselves. With that said I didn't really even know how to use a gun, let alone the fact that I had never held one. I sighed, knowing that I'd probably have to learn for the near future.

My eyes continued to drift closer and closer together, until a large noise obstructed my sleep. With that my eyes sprung open and I looked out the closest window. Looking from the third floor I saw that there was a person firing a gun from a hoard of zombies. On closer inspection that person was Riley. Shocked I ran as quickly as I could down the stairs.

I came down to the scene where the three men were staring outside the window, looking like they were watching something on a television show. Panicking I approached them and yelled:

*"Do you guys have any idea what is happening? Riley, while trying to help us, is now having to fight off an entire hoard of those things! We need to help her! Ryan, get your gun out and go help!"

*Even with my complaining he didn't even move a inch, he just stood there, staring at her through the window. Once again I raised my voice saying:

*"Are you trying to let her die? Now is our only chance to save her! Get off your ass and go help her!"*

He turned and scolded me down fiercely. I could see true hatred in his eyes, and truth be told, it frightened me just as much as the wanderers did. He approached me and grabbed me by the collar of my adidas jacket, saying:

*"You think I wanted this to happen? If we could help we would, hell we helped a stranger like you, all the good it's done us. We can't help, she took MY gun to protect herself out there. If we try to help her we just endanger ourselves, she'll have about the same odds other way."

*I couldn't believe what this guy was saying. So, just because we didn't have something like a gun we couldn't go help her? Was he really choosing to survive in this world over helping another human? I couldn't take it, my natural instincts kicked in, I shoved his hand off my jacket and bolted for the door.

*"Stop the bitch! We can't risk opening that door again!"

*Kyle quickly caught up to me, grabbing my right arm and twirling me towards him. Instead of standing still though he dragged me over towards the other two without saying a word. I know got a sense of who the boss was, but I didn't care; that girl might die, and it would of been all our fault.

*"Now sit down and shut up before I start thinking about feeding you to those things as well, it would at least give you some purpose in this hell hole." 

*I wanted to rebel, to yell back, but my body shook. Was it fear? I knew Ryan would throw me out if I tried to talk back to him, and I was scared to death. But then the inevitable happened. I heard a large scream, and I sat up from the ground. I glued my eyes to the window as I saw the wanderer's pull Riley to the ground, taking bites out of her flesh one by one, stabbing their hands into her stomach and feeding themselves onto her now exposed intestines.

I felt like I was going to throw up. I turned away from the window, looking at the back wall, as tears rolled down my face. Small sobs escaped my breath. I had hardly known the lady but to see her murdered like that...no murdered intends that it was done by a human, those things _are not_ human. Jake turned to me and said:

"I'm sorry Karly...there was nothing we could do..."

However before long banging on the front wall of the building started to occur. The windows were pretty boarded up, but the door was another issue.

*"Everyone get down and shut the fuck up!"

*Whispered Ryan. I ceased my crying and did as he said, knowing if we now wanted to live we had to do as he said. Those things were after us now, but if they didn't see or hear us, maybe they'd leave soon. What seemed like an eternity, was truthfully only about a minute. The banging had decreased significantly, and shortly after they all left. I sighed in relief as did Kyle and Jake. Ryan was another issue all together though.

*"That bitch! If you're going to die then at least save the rest of your group! Why the fuck did she bring that hoard of them wandering towards us? It was almost begging we all get killed! Now she has lost our only way of protecting ourselves, and our numbers are now back to four! This is just fucking great!"

*My first instinct was the lash out at him, that she could have lived if we actually tried to do something. But I realized that would of been the wrong thing to do, or rather, for my end result. I had made it this far, have seen people die, and in truth I didn't want to end up like them. If I wanted to live then I'd need to do what this dick said for now.

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 13, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings

Arkansas​*
People went to work boarding up a fence in Huckleberry. Clark stood watching as Mike and Fletcher walked off. Tim had fallen asleep, despite his worry, and Alice a nurse began checking people for infections one by one. It was the new method implemented by Fletcher for townsfolk and outsiders alike.

The small town was busy, but it was quickly calming down. No zombies, no immediate risks. Clark felt the need to check up on Fletcher and Mike. He entered the large cabin cautiously, still a bit spooked by the zombie encounter earlier. He felt like entering random homes and buildings would soon become a phobia of his...

Clark crossed the living room, taking in old paintings, wooden walls, plain rugs, and equally bland furniture. Hushed voices in the dining room helped Clark realize where he had to go. He paused close enough to eavesdrop, and what he overheard.. quite frankly frightened him.

What were they talking about? Michael and Fletcher stood near the window, the men discussing things that they assumed they were saying in private. He could overhear them making plans for the townspeople... sick, and selfish plans.

Michael wanted the women of the dead husbands..? The hell? Initially stepping in for that part, it made sense when Fletcher said he wanted to use the men to 'patrol the area'.. but if they died, the two men were split the attractive wives and the supplies of the family amongst themselves.

Clark was sick to his stomach. He took a few steps backwards and knocked a lamp over. It shattered, which resulted in Michael running out with his pistol drawn. "I-It's just me.." Clark explained.

Michael nodded, and lowered his gun. The men couldn't relax for long, unfortunately, especially not when a shriek was heard. Mike saved questioning Clark for later and ran outside. Walkers were flooding into the town, surrounding people, and grabbing them with icy cold snatching motions, to begin dining on the startled and trapped people.

"TIM!" Clark screamed, running and grabbing his axe. He turned, and fought undead, as the people with weapons swung or shot at the mob that swarmed their assumed safe haven.

"DAD!" Tim screamed as a zombie's hand crashed through the car window after beating on it.

"DON'T TOUCH HIM YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Clark screamed as he swung his axe downward, chopping the limb off. The zombie stumbled, a bit, ghastly visage striking horror in Clark. As it reached for him, groaning, Clark's desire to protect his son set in. His foot booted the zombie down, and with a dramatic roar he hacked into the zombie's face, killing it.

Grabbing his son, Clark backed into the group of defenders fighting for their lives. They were back to back, except for those that attempted to flee.

"Stay together!" Fletcher wailed, beating on the zombies with a pole. Mike continued shooting, and Clark kept swinging his weapon at whatever Walker neared him.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2012)

*On The Road Again*​
Jae drove into the driveway of his home in relative silence, still unable to fully comprehend what the fuck just happened to him. At least there wouldn't be any undead here....

He dropped the boxes in his trunk next to his vizio flat screen tv in the living room and went back outside to make sure nothing was sneaking up on him. Eyes glancing from one end to the street to the other, he could see nothing that was suspicious. What he did see though, was his neighbor Carlos, sitting on his porch, face in his hands. Jae walked over and placed a hand on the man's shoulder.

"Some crazy shit going on huh?", Jae asked in a halfhearted attempt to emphasize with his neighbor.

Carlos said nothing, just shaking his head at first. He took his face out of his hands and inhaled deeply. "I need to bounce, get away from here. Got some family north of here but i'll never get there fast enough in that fucking RV." He gestured at the parked RV on his curb. It wasn't one of those shitty ones you see hippies park in the woods, it was very modern, very expensive. But of course it wasn't exactly the fastest or most mobile thing on earth. Suddenly an idea came to mind, and the possibilities began to race and formulate.

"Is it gassed?", Jae inquired nonchalantly, trying to not sound all that interested in the man's problems. 

"Three quarters of a tank.", the man affirmed.

"Then perhaps we can help each other out.", Jae replied. "I'll give you the SUV, you give me the RV."

"Nah man." He waved his hands dismissively. "Can't let it go for just that."

"Okay fine, i'm up for some negotiating.", his hand drifted to the grip of the U22 Neo and he drew the gun. He let Carlos stare down the barrel, let him know that he meant business.

Carlos gave a weary sigh and a halfhearted laugh. "Damn essay, I always knew you were a heartless bastard but this is just _cold_."

"It's a cold world.", Jae replied with no inflection in his voice. "If you don't adapt you are as good as dead."

"I'll try to remember that."

Carlos handed him the keys to the RV, firing up the engine to prove that it still ran. Likewise Jae put the keys in the ignition of his SUV, not taking an eye off him as he stepped inside and placed both hands on the wheel. 

"Look man.", Jae spoke as he peered his head into the driver's window. "Sorry about what I did back there shit's just fucked up at the moment....", Jae paused to collect his thoughts and then continued. "But i'm not going to leave you high and dry, I do like your ass. There is a pistol and some ammo in the trunk, their yours. Try not to get yourself killed." He nodded and drove off.

It was an exchange where they both won. He would find it much easier to transport his goods in an RV than in a cramped SUV. Jae could even bring with him some other things that he had not thought about. Some extra clothes, hell, he could even bring some of his chemicals with him. He had an assorted collection of beakers and chemicals in his house that he used in chemistry experiments. But he was a smart guy, he could find some rather.... inventful uses for them he was sure of it.

It took him about an hour to collect everything and place it inside. The RV was rather spacious, even with all the boxes he still had ample room. 

He took one last look around his home before locking the door, knowing all too well it was probably the last time he would see it. No doubt looters would break into it a day or two after he was gone. He took no photos, nothing of sentimental value because the truth was that he didn't really have any of that. His parents weren't that type and he had taken on that same set of opinion as children often do.

He closed the door and locked it, in a symbolic albeit futile gesture. Jae could see a few of the things off in the distance about 150 yards away. But that wasn't the most distressing part of the situation. Hiding behind a car about 10 yards away was one of the neighbor's kids, a twelve year old girl in a red sweater and tattered jeans who had a look of complete shock and confusion on her face. 

Jae motioned to the girl to come over. Slowly and reluctantly she complied, scurrying over but still keeping her distance, her eyes refusing to meet his own. 

"Where is your family?" Jae inquired trying, but failing, to make his voice soothing. 

"I... lost my mommy.", the girl squeaked out, tears welling in her eyes. 

"And where can we fin...", Jae caught himself mid-sentence and stopped. He berated himself mentally for his stupidity. She didn't mean the typical, I got lost in the grocery store bullshit, far from it.

"Mommy.... was crying.", the girl broke into sobs. "Mommy was crying... and I left her."

Jae scratched his head, not sure what to do. "Do you have anyone I can take you to, anyone that will look after you?"

She shook her head weakly to signal no. Damn it, he couldn't just leave a twelve year old girl alone .... could he? Well yeah he could, and fuck, he probably should. If she had no family around she basically was good as dead anyways. He doubted that he would find a happy old nun and an orphanage that was operational anytime soon.

But he just couldn't do it, god damn it he just couldn't fucking do it. He might be an asshole, but he wasn't a monster. Leaving her here was as good as putting a bullet in her brain.

"Look.", he said sternly, placing his hand on the girl's chin to direct her gaze upwards. "You can either stay here and i'll give you some things to help you get by, or you can come with me until I find someone that will take you off my back. But if you come with me, you _will_ do as your told you hear? You will do whatever I ask, whenever I ask with not a single complaint. If you are going to travel with me you are going to be useful, if you are not useful then you will not travel. Is that understood?"

She nodded and awkwardly followed Jae inside of the RV. "Choose whichever bed you want.", he replied with a wave to the back of the vehicle. Once more he tried to phone his friends but still could not get through. He didn't even know if what was going on here was going on in Europe, and not knowing was the hard part. But he wasn't willing to give up on his friends. 

With nowhere in particular to go, Jae almost felt like he owed his friends his efforts. He would travel east, try to find a boat or a small plane and get to England one way or the other. It wasn't much of a plan, but it was something.  He fired the engine up and began heading east to Arizona....


----------



## Olivia (Sep 15, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 6~

From that moment on I had constant fears, as if I didn't already enough to be scared of. It had been two days since Riley died, and we were already running through our food supplies quickly. There was probably a lot more lying around, but if we wanted to obtain more items then we'd need to go out and search for whatever supplies we could find. Even then that wasn't viewed favorably among our group, especially after what had just happened.

But someone had to do the job, and whoever ended up picking up the shortest straw would have to go. I seriously hoped it wasn't me, but at the same time I wish it had been. If I were to go then the rest of the group would be safe, while I'd simply be risking my life; that was the humanity in me which had lingered on. However the main voice inside my head had told me that I should pray to god that someone else gets sent out, so that I may life another day.

I sighed, rolling onto my side. I knew my shift to watch the back would be up soon, so I better not disappoint. Ryan in the last few days had become almost like a dictator in a sense; he made all of our groups decisions and gave himself the most food. Yes he was the most experience with a gun, which we managed to retrieve when the coast looked clear, but just because he felt like he should be the head honcho didn't mean that he should be taking such a role. While we did listen to him, it wasn't because of respect, but fear. We knew if we were to defy him he'd either kill us or throw us out to the wanderers.

I hadn't really taken into account their ages until now, but after thinking it over, Ryan was about in his late thirties, by appearance anyways. He always had such a hardened look on his face, and having that pitch black hair didn't help any. Jake had brown hair, actually looked fairly young, but older than me. Most probably a collage student I'd assume. Now Kyle's age was a bit harder to pin down, but I'd probably assume around his late twenties.

But I didn't bother to ask any of them about their lives and how they use to live. I felt that it would be disrespectful, to remind them of the memories that they use to have, of the life where we didn't have to go out and hide all die to simply survive. This entire world had seemingly been plagued, and it didn't seem to be dieing out any time soon, all we could do was survive.

I went downstairs and tapped on Kyle's shoulder. He was keeping watch for the back. He turned around to face me, and I simply smiled, showing that he was relieved of his watch duty for now. I didn't use words because he himself was very quiet, I didn't want to scare him away or anything. From what I've seen he hadn't gotten much sleep in the past day or so, so he must really be relieved to finally be able to sleep.

I took his chair, and looked out the boarded windows to the seemingly empty streets. Was there really a point to watching this? It should of been obvious that no wanderer's would come through this way, it was almost impossible to get in. The only way in is through the front, so they should be concentrating all their attention there. Unfortunately they had Ryan ordering them around, thus nothing logical would come out from it.

Speaking of the devil he slowly approached me. I knew he was supposed to be on a shift right now, did Jake take over for him? If that's the case then why was he approaching me now? I was almost positive that he hated me. He held a bit of a scowl  as he reached for my arm. I instinctively pulled away but he was too fast; he grabbed it and pushed me into a wall, holding my other arm up as well.

*"You do realize the only reason why I've decided to keep you around is, right?"

*I stared him down for a good second or two, I couldn't see his true intentions at the moment, but I figured if I continued with the conversation I'd learn eventually. Plus in this position I wasn't able to really retaliate.

*"Why? Because of that old saying there is strength in numbers? While it's true I don't think that you should be keeping members on your team just because of that idiotic philosophy. If they don't bring any skills to the table then they're essentially dead weight. Or am I wrong?"*

Ryan couldn't help but start laughed. He still refused to move his arms, and quickly he regained his posture. That hadn't been like him, or at least what I knew of him.

*"You think that logic is the reason I've saved you? You're wrong, but it does have to do with survival. Once this whole mess is over with I'll need suitable candidates to help repopulate the earth with. If Riley were still here then she'd probably be first up, but she's not and there's nothin' we can change about that. Until I'm convinced that there are more and better females out there, you'll have to do."

*"I was completely disgusted at what this man was saying. He was simply keeping me around so he can have sex with me and have children? How can you think of a thing like that when we're trying to fight for our own lives every day? Was he really just that shallow?

* "So what you're telling me is to try and not get harmed or die, because I might be the only female that can help you with your goal in the end? Well you know what, fuck you. First of all that is completely gross; you're like in your late thirties and I'm only eighteen. Secondly you want me to bear a child immediately after surviving this hell hole, assuming we survive! Well you can just cut me out of that plan as I refuse to accept it! Besides you won't get your chance to have a child if you don't watch the front! If they get in then it's all over for us!"

*I tried to give him the best piece of my mind, but I also knew if I defied him then he'd kick me out, something I really did not want to happen. But in this position I couldn't do anything.

*"Such a pretty face, but then a horrendous attitude which lies beneath. **You're so silly though, to think those things can actually break in. We just need to watch out for Jake, but he won't be back for a while. With Kyle in bed and Jake out getting supplies, we have time to do whatever I want. This is a world where the dead rise up and eat humans, in a world like this, age, laws, anything doesn't matter, survival and prosperity are the top things we need to look for."

*He removed his right hand from my left arm, and started to tug at the zipper of my jacket. I found my opportunity now that he had let go of one of my arms and punched him the face, granted it was my weaker arm, and I wasn't strong to begin with. The attack was enough to phase him so he'd let go of my other arm. I dropped to the floor and scooted away.

All I saw him do was rub his face. He looked angry but for some reason didn't went his emotions. Instead he only walked away, probably realizing the stupidity of his previous actions, he grumbled while keeping a rather menacing look. My breathing pattern was now irregular, as I felt as if he was going to rape me at that point. I was simply glad everything turned out for the best, but I'm going to have to try and avoid Ryan now, I can't trust him as far as I could throw him. 


​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 15, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings*​*Arkansas*​
They won. It was a gory affair, with people and zombies everywhere. Chewed up, blasted off, damaged bodies lay across the modest little town. The walkers were numerous, but they were slow. With organization, a trustworthy group, and some caution thrown in the mix... Clark now realized that it was easy to thwart a small scale ambush. The true danger, he also concluded, would be surprise attacks and a large mob of them.

Clark found himself depressed during the clean up. Lifting the bodies of children, women, and men... carrying them to a large bonfire... and watching them burn. The smoke and heat made Clark flinch away from time to time, wincing at their brutal new way of life.

Vanessa, a new lady that stepped forward.. Clark saw fraternizing with Fletcher and Mike. He had to wonder what they were planning? Wasn't he supposed to be the third 'leader'? Vanessa was trouble. They went to the same high school, and though they were in different grades, the woman was a troublemaker if he ever saw one. Worse, she kept stealing glances at him.

This, in turn, made Clark think. Were the zombies even the problem? What of society itself? This was an entirely new world.. there were no laws.. so what _would_ become the law? What would dictate right from wrong? No police. Just a Sheriff.. at least for their humble little town.

The rugged farmer let out a heavy sigh while scratching at his stubble. What was he to do in this frightening new world? Clark left the flames to find his son, Tim, sitting on a bench with a blank look on his face. Clark groaned as he lowered himself, taking a seat nearby him. "You okay, son..?"

"Mom is dead.. grandpa and grandma is dead.. everyone is dead... and we're gonna die too.. aren't we dad?" Tim hopelessly said, a broken expression on his youthful face. 

"We ain't dead yet," Clark reminded him, while tucking his prized hat on his son's head.

Tim didn't look any better.. judging by his expression.. but the boy at least reached up and gripped the cowboy hat by the edges. Clark smiled at him, and headed off.. to begin fortifying their new home.

_Days later..._

Walls were finally built after the men worked hard at it. Luckily no new zombie threats showed up.. and it kept them safe, for now. Tim was beginning to talk to a little girl named Hannah. It was.. something. A small improvement, at least.

After he returned from the farm with sacks of different vegetables, Clark found himself being sent with the group of people selected to find survivors. Now that was strange. Didn't they just mention how important of a role he'd be..? Nonetheless, Mike guaranteed the safety of his son. A heavy sigh escaping him, Clark headed off with two others, riding in the van with the men sent to search for survivors. Other vehicles went in different directions once they exited the newly formed gates.

Clark felt at least somewhat safe. They had guns, ammunition, medical kits, and food to take care of themselves. Clark found himself riding with two guys. A large brute of a man named Bubba, and a smaller sneaky looking fellow that went by Jeeves. Jeeves was driving. Clark found himself riding shotgun, glancing outside of the window, while Bubba sat cozy in the back.

"Where exactly are we heading..?" Clark asked, withholding a frown. He simply wanted to get back to Tim.

"Hell if I know. I'm just gonna ride around and then head home," Jeeves replied, glancing side to side cautiously. He hoped they didn't run into a pack of zombies.. if they did, he'd abandon these two in a heart beat.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 16, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 7~

I layed out in discomfort as a gunshot disrupted my rest. I assumed someone just killed another one, some random survivor out there maybe? Anyways, this man had given me no job but to lay around now. No okay that was incorrect, my job was still to protect the back, but we both realized that no wanderer's would ever walk through there. Why though? Why not help Jake which is out getting supplies for the rest of us. It made me sick how we was treating me, treating us. Saying that the rest were indispensable, that I would just be the object to continue humanity after this crisis, it made me sick. What kind of stuff happened to him to make him think like this.

I rolled onto my feet eventually, growing bored of my horrible assignment. If I were to do something I might as well watch the front as well, four eyes would be better than two. I knew that if I were to go there then I'd be harassed again, but I suppose I'd eventually have to get used to it, especially since I'd be living with him for a seemingly long time.

I waltzed my way over, only to see him intently looking out the window. I didn't warn him of my approach, I simply walked up and looked out the window with him; even though he didn't seem fairly surprised of my presence. Calmly and nicely, I asked:

*"What are you staring at? I can't see anything of interest."

* He didn't respond immediately, and in fact it almost seemed like he ignored me, which would have been extremely rude, especially due to the act which he tried to pull off earlier. He sighed, lifting his hand, while saying:

*"Look around there, he should be appearing soon."

*As he said, Jake quickly appeared from the city streets, with two large bags hanging over his shoulders. Ryan seemed proud, happy almost. But I don't think he noticed what I noticed. I saw the man limping, and thus I wondered what was wrong, but I wasn't about to say anything, Ryan might get into a fit. Jake quickly approached the building, and only when it was obvious he wasn't being followed did Ryan allow me to open the door. Jake scrambled in pretty quickly and dropped the bags.

"That should do it; I took as many guns as I could from that shop as I could within these bags. But..."

*"Oh it's no problem, with these we can defend ourselves for a long time. Good work, you can go rest; Karly and I can take watch down here for a while."

* Jake started to limp away slowly, but I wouldn't let him get away that quickly. I knew at this point Ryan wasn't paying attention to me so once Jake made it up the stairs I decided to follow him. As I thought he was laying in 'his' room, but how he looked was not what I was expecting.

Even though the day was warm, he was holding his arms around his body, while shaking himself back and forth, like he was scared. He didn't even seem to take in my presence in the room, almost as if I were non-existent. I slowly approached him, sitting next to him, and asked:

 *"What's the matter? I can understand not wanting to tell that jerk downstairs, but you can trust me."
* 
He looked slowly towards me, as if he were possessed or something. His eyes looked completely drained of life, almost as if he saw a ghost or something. I put my hand on his back, rubbing up and down. I wasn't really good at comforting people, but this is what I've seen people do in the past, so I felt by imitating the motion may do something. It seemed to have some sort of effect as he started to speak up:

"I don't want to die...but...I don't want to be one of them...I don't want to die...I don't want to die...please don't tell Ryan...I don't want to die..."

He was sounding strange, extremely strange. He was like in some sort of trance. With that said at this point I understood what was wrong with him, but I wanted to confirm.

*"Please tell me what's wrong, I'm on your side with this; I'll always be."
*
He simply nodded shakily, as he stretched out his leg. He slowly unwrapped some bandages around his thigh, then followed to roll up the left side of his jeans, nearly up to his waist. I noticed he had medical bandages on, or at least I assumed they were medical. Regardless he had used it to seal up his wound.

Which is when I saw it. A strange wound in a shape of a circle, with a small brake in between the two halves had taken shape under the bandages on his legs. Simply seeing the wound made me want to throw up. He looked up to me and I instantly knew what it was. To show him that I was on his side I couldn't freak out, I needed to stay on his side in this situation.

*"So...we can't ignore this you know...What should we do? We can't just not tell Ryan. Jake you know I care for you but...we need to do something."
*
"Please, just wait it out. We don't know if the bite is actually the cause, it's just a prediction, especially based on normal zombie flicks! For all we know it isn't the bite that actually does it! Please just wait it out for a while, I can't die yet! If you tell Ryan he'll throw me out or shoot me! Either way I won't survive, not out there or in here! So please, tell me you'll keep this a secret!"

I sighed, as I agreed earlier that I wouldn't tell him anything. Seriously this situation was too complicated, and maybe too much of a moral choice for me to do; but for now I wouldn't abandon him. He's still alive isn't he? Maybe he'd pull threw this.

*"Fine, I'll be quiet about this for now, but just keep me updated on how you're doing. Also try to keep quiet about this, if anyone else finds out you WILL be thrown out. For now just get some rest, I'll check up on you later."
*
Without much more to say I gave him a small hug, and stared him straight in the eye. This talk have him some hope seemingly, even if it was a slimmer of a chance. I then walked back down the stairs to continue my useless patrol. 
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Zavier Collins​*
_*New York*_​
The Lawyer didn't return. It had been exactly two days. Zavier was pacing, and swearing to himself. The old factory was fairly well secured.. and the survivors had taken to the higher floor as an extra precaution. The air was tense, and finally Zavier blurted, "He took off! The fucker took off, and abandoned us, I'm sure of it! I told you, didn't I?! You can't fucking trust _anyone_ especially not some dickhole with zombie intestines as a necklace!"

Zavier started off, but Carl finally threw it all out there. "God damn it my family is still in that city! They could be alive!" Carl stared at Zavier intensely, while Zavier gazed at him with slight indifference.

"I'll help you, Carl." Brandon said with a nod. He began rummaging through the guns they snuck out of the police station.

"Me too, what's the point of living in a god forsaken world if we can't even help each other? May as well off ourselves now and get it over with," Webster reasoned.

Zavier threw his arms up in exasperation. "Fine! Damn! Fine..  He began arming himself, while grumbling, and added, "Only because it would be stupid to not get more supplies, weapons, ammo, and other survivors. I want to make one thing perfectly clear though. We are NOT picking up any random mother fucker screaming for help."

"No, we are. We're not a group of elitist kid!" Carl snapped, growing frustrated with the young man's attitude.

"You're a cop, man. Don't be so fucking naive. You think criminals and the depraved fucks out there are going to stop being sick just because the world is ending? If anything, it's open season for the looney bastards out there to come out of the woodworks. Look, just, trust me. I may seem like an asshole, but I don't want anyone in this group dying. You guys aren't bad, but this doe eyed super hero bullshit isn't going to cut it here. Got it? Number one objective. Survive. Number two? Find someone that can develop a cure."

Zavier started heading towards the stairs, and he was soon followed by Brandon. Webb and Carl nodded to each other, sighing.

"Whatever you guys do, do not open the door unless you hear us. Got it? If you hear a stranger, question them. No matter what they say tell them to wait. Just signal to us from the window if the building is compromised. Also, if they try to break in, shoot to kill. If you hear any noise whatsoever, moaning and groaning, head for the roof. Use the rope to climb down at a part of the building with the least amount of attackers. Got it?" Zavier instructed.

"Got it," Miko replied, softly kissing him. She started to ask Zavier what to do if someone is afraid of heights, or didn't have the strength to climb down, but she knew him well enough to know he'd say that's not their problem.

"Let's move," Carl commanded, heading downstairs followed by Webb. Brandon moved again, and Zavier sighed.. shaking his head at how absolutely stupid this was.. before following them.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 16, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 8~

I walked back downstairs and as I did I noticed that Ryan was standing at the bottom of the stairs, just staring at me. I wanted to avoid him so badly, but like I thought that would be impossible because we were now living in the same place. I sighed, knowing something was up, so I slowly approached him, asking:

*"What do you want now?"*

He didn't respond, and instead turned around. He walked forward, and I proceeded to follow him as he seemed to be leading me somewhere. Nearing the front door he turned towards me as he declared:

*"What is he hiding? You don't leave a giant blood stain on the ground right here without a reason. He didn't seem shot, so what happened to him? I know you know, why else would you go talk to him?"

*I sighed, Ryan caught me red handed. I knew we wouldn't be able to keep it a secret for long, however I thought we'd have more time than this. Even so, I couldn't betray him, not after all the trust I've given him; no he'd have to tell Ryan himself on his own terms.

*"It isn't my place to tell, but you should already know what has happened, it's obvious. However you won't hear what it actually is from my mouth, if you want to hear it call him down here yourself."

*Ryan didn't waste anytime doing so, he yelled Jake's name furiously, I'd recon almost too loud. If the wanderers out there could hear him then it would cause trouble. He came stammering down the stairs almost immediately, and I noticed that he had put the bandage back on his leg. Looking back at his face it was more pale than before; how fast was this acting on his body?

Ryan on the other hand looked disgusted, knowing already what was wrong with him. He'd obviously had seen this before, as he said on the first day I got here. But more than that, he had a sense of hatred in his eyes, almost like he wanted to kill Jake at this moment, before he was even confirmed to become one of them. Regardless Jake eventually approached the two of us, not saying a word. He looked at my face, unsure of what facial expression to make. He wasn't sure if I had betrayed him or not.

*"Alright Jake, I know you're hiding something from me, and Jake, you're a friend, but you need to tell me if something is wrong with you! You don't just leave a huge-ass blood stain on the ground and leave without saying a word!"

*Jake looked back at me, assuming that I did not betray him now. I decided it was best not to say anything, I didn't want to get in the middle of this, even though I technically already was. Jake's breath started to get uneasy, turning to face Ryan as he admitted:

"Please...don't kill me...But while I was out I got those bags of guns...I was proud of myself, but they were extremely heavy. After I was only two turns away I got tired...I stopped, more like hesitated, only for a second, and that's when it got me. That thing bit my leg...I pulled out a gun, and shot it. Then I wobbled my way here...But please don't kill me! I know we think it's the bite that causes it, but we could be wrong! It might just be the media which has used zombies as a source to say that! Please, I feel fine, I'm not going to turn, so please don't kill me!"

Ryan sighed, with a slight look of pain on his face. However he also had a confident demeanor, and I think it was because he already decided what he was going to do. He turned towards me, obviously leaving Jake out of the conversation, while yelling:

*"Looks like he's bit, my assumption was right! We both know what has to happen now. He's as good as dead. Let's throw him out with the others, that way we don't have to deal with his dead body that may reanimate!"
*
*"We can't just throw him out to the sharks! For all we know he might get better! We don't know for sure if it's the bite that does it, he isn't confirmed dead, and we don't leave each other to die when we can save each other!"
*
*"You don't understand the SHIT I saw the first day; how many have died, all those close to me, which were bit, transformed. There's no way around it. He has the symptoms, he's gone pale, he's shaking as if he's cold, he's going to die soon! There's nothing humane about this but it needs to be done, he needs to be thrown out. It's the only way we can survive!"

*I looked at him and even I could admit, he wasn't doing so well. There was definitely almost no chance of survival for him. But even so, I couldn't just throw him out to be eaten like a free meal, he'd suffer, there's no reason for him to go threw that!

*"I'm sorry Jake...But even I have to admit, you look horrible. While it is likely you're going to die, I still refuse to throw you out. We can not let you suffer like that, I and I refuse to allow those meat bags get what they want, to get their meal!"

**"Well what do you suggest we do? Shoot him? That would attract a million of them and then we'd all be screwed! Any other way wouldn't be painless at all! We need to make sacrifices, and the best way to ensure our safety is to throw him out now!"*​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings​*
*Arkansas​*
He wasn't sure what they were doing here. It was simply the direction they were sent in. Jeeves was panting, looking terrified as undeads roamed after them. Bubba preferred fighting up close, so he had his large metal bat at the ready. "I doubt anyone is left here..." Clark complained impatiently.

"Yeah, let's go.." Jeeves reasoned. 

The small group didn't see a point of driving around this part of town. Zombies were everywhere. Those that were alive probably vacated the area. 

"Wait!" Bubba wailed. He unlocked his door, suddenly, and ran out. He was racing towards the large white building in the distance. 

"There might be a doctor in there! He could have the cure!" Bubba reasoned. With one swing of his mighty bat, he smashed a zombie's head like a lemon. The meaty brawler charged forward, swinging.

Clark got out next, swearing to himself. He had to aim to take a shot.. and managed to score a headshot on one of the walkers about to blindside Bubba. Facing the van, Clark said, "Jeeves we--" Clark could only stare in horror as the rodent looking man sped off, abandoning them.

"No! Wait!" Clark cried, before taking another shot, and following Bubba. Bubba reached the door where Karly and the others were deciding Jake's fate. He banged on the door with a bat, shouting, "I'm here to save you!"

"Please! If anyone is inside let us in!" Clark added, taking shots at whatever neared them, as they were slowly surrounded.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 16, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 9~

Tensions  were rising among us and I knew it was only a matter of time until a  fight would break out, but I was standing beside my position, there was  no way we were feeding this guy to the wanderers out there. Our  concentration was quickly broken with banging occurring near the front  door. My initial thought had been the wanderers, but there was nothing  to draw them here. This was later coupled with the fact that I could  hear a human voice from the outside.

Ryan looked at me, like I  shouldn't even try, but I knew I had to. I ran over to the door and  quickly opened it. The fist thing I saw was a fairly large man with  curly hair, and a white hat. He looked like a typical Arkansian, or at  least in my mind. Behind him was a fairer man, probably in his thirties;  but with that said he didn't look too old.

I looked beyond them  and saw puddles of blood, but they didn't come from them, it came from  those which they killed. These guys actually went out of their way and  killed them? While that is a form of survival I wasn't sure if I could  handle it. Ryan pushed me out of the way, as he said:

*"Can't turn people away once we've opened this door. Come in."

*Ryan  looked and scowled at me for a long second, but then proceeded by  acting friendly to our new guests, well as friendly as he could be, and  that was by being quiet. Once inside Ryan announced to the new group:

*"Alright,  so here's the deal, introductions can wait till later. You two may join  our little camp, for no costs, but a vote, deciding this young mans  fate. He was bitten by a wanderer out there and we can't risk our lives.  He needs to be disposed of, surely you guys understand. We can't risk  our lives, just to see if he pulls through or not. We all know the bite  is what makes them turn, if we keep him in here then we're all  essentially dead! We also can't shoot because it'll attract a mass of  them. So what'll it be? I vote to kick this guy out, we can't hold any  risks!"

*I interjected rather quickly, adding my own opinion:

*"Now  while that's true, we can not simply let him suffer by being  wanderer-bait out there! If we were to do that then we'd become just  like them, killers, murderers, simply doing these acts to survive! We  can't live like that! If we are forced to put an end to him then we need  to do it humanely; humanity is what separates us from them, and we need  to keep it at all costs! I can not simply watch as we throw a friend  out there to simply be food! I vote to keep him here, and if necessary,  put an end to him as harmlessly as possible."

*Jake  stayed quiet, knowing his voice and vote would be mute, as we all knew  what he wanted. I looked at the man with the five-o'clock shadow, he  seemed cool and condemned, but I could also see a strive for humanity in  his eyes. The curly haired man I couldn't read, and I wasn't exactly  sure which way he'd swing. Regardless, Jake's fate rested in there hands  now. ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 17, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings​*
*Arkansas​*
Bubba didn't need to be asked twice. The large man took a few steps forward, staring at Jake. He was panting.. looking as if he wasn't sure what to make of him. Bubba was a pretty simple minded type of guy. He fought. A lot. Seriously that's what he did. With the boys behind the barn he'd have slug fests.

Clark attempted to reason, "Look.. we've got a van nearby... I know he's going to come back for us... we just need to get his attention.. let him know we're alive. So we're leaving.. I have a son to get back to I can't stay here... we came to help the survivors get out. However, we can't.. bring your friend.. not in the condition he's in.. We can leave him supplies, maybe... some food..."

He felt terrible for saying this, but.. this man was about three coughs away from trying to devour them. Clark felt like it'd be not only reckless, but downright foolish to bring him alone. It would be inhumane to not leave him something, anything, to cope with.. Clark's expression was concerned, but stern nonetheless. 

"He gon kill us!" Bubba declared, and, wham. He struck Jake's head, hard, but not enough to kill him. The large man was relatively stupid, but was quick to act if nothing else.

"Jesus, Bubba! What the fuck!? Clark shouted incredulously as he knelt to check on Jake. He then thought better of it, and took a cautious step backwards. These things were strong as hell from what he remembered... and if he transformed...

"Look, we really need to get out of here before the place is too surrounded," Clark insisted. He loaded his rifle, and marched for the doors.

"I'm Bubba," said the oafish man, his thick arms reaching out in an attempt to embrace Karly. He was either perverted, or simply not all there. Either way, the large man was extra friendly, and said, "You sho do smell nice..."

"...I can't get out of here like this..." Clark said, wondering if they would ever be able to escape.. he also wondered if Jeeves would return. He was panicking and trying not to simply flip out. He was stuck with a possible zombie, and over sized lunatic, and two complete strangers. All he wanted was to get back to his son...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 10~

I was simply appalled by these men's actions, but I knew they were correct, he would turn soon enough, that much was evident. But there was no need to hit him in the head like that, and not even kill him. The other man though, this slimmer one, seemed to make sense. Their ruckus from earlier probably would cause a bunch of them to our direction, and it was only a matter of time till they got here. 

I brushed off the big guys embrace, he disgusted me, especially after what he just did to Jake. Ryan didn't waste any time either, with Jake knocked out cold he flung the back doors open and threw Jake out. By this time it was already too late for me to act, I could only watch in horror as his body was tossed, as if it were like a sack of potatoes. He didn't seem to resist much though, I could tell he was fading. This left a huge sour feeling in the pit of my stomach, and all I wanted to do was beat the shit out of Ryan for it. He turned to me, noticing my scowl, and grabbed my arm. He shook my body, saying:

*"Listen, you aren't leaving this place without me, and I'm not leaving at all. I still need you, and you work under me, so you need to stay here. These guys are leading them to us, they are obviously a walking death trap! We can't trust them, we need to survive!"

*I shook off his hand, as I announced:

* "I'm sorry, but there's no way in hell that I'll ever be with you, even if you're the last man on Earth. I hate your guts and what you stand for, killing anyone that may bring harm to us, and frankly, I'd rather die before being with you. So don't worry, the first chance I get I'm leaving this place."

*Ryan slapped me across my face, and the sheer shock of the act made me feel an immense amount of disgust. I couldn't bear looking at him any longer, so I turned and walked away, looking for someone else to talk to. I didn't bother to look at him any longer, but he did say:

*"Oh you retaliate now, but they always come back; and you will once you notice humanity needs a chance. Relationships no longer needs emotions or personalities, this is a world for survival! Frankly I don't give a shit about your bitchy attitude, you're the only girl I've known that has survived a crisis this long, and the world needs someone like that."* 

I simply ignored him, while looking around the rest of the room. The big guy was out, he creeped me out and he also did that to Jake, even though we were still in the middle of a discussion. Kyle was upstairs sleeping, and I decided it was best to not disturb his rest. The only one left was the seemingly panicked thirty-something year old.

*"Hey I know you want to leave immediately, and are in a rush, but I just thought I'd introduce myself...My name is Karly. You can close the door so we're safer. I can see the dead walking from the allies, getting closer. With the door open they can smell us; Also if you use that gun then it'll attract more. I think it'd be best to leave it closed, we have a perfect viewing spot and we can wait for a while. This place isn't weak or anything."
** 

*I took the initiative and closed the door which he had held open, with a gun in hand. While I didn't question his motives, I could only assume he had someone he was waiting for, or else he wouldn't be so on edge.
*
"Sorry about this whole ordeal you guys stumbled in...it's just that I...Anyways I can't do anything about it now. So who are you and...your friend? Is there anything interesting you want to tell me? I don't have much, I arrived here on my own and met up with these guys. We originally had five, but we've lost some..." *​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack Nima Hulio Recardo Esto De Lores Un A Creevis De Santos Le Opaso Ne Koa De La Monotoya Khruschev Gomez Dirk Solomon Atlas

A New Bike

---

I had to get myself a new bike. It was just one of those _things_, you know? Without my bike, I felt...naked. And not in the good way. Getting a new bike, at the moment, held priority over anything right now. Digging inside my pocket, I produce a small and slightly ripped in places map of the city. "Auto-shop..." I grumble in deep concentration as I trace my finger along the contour lines of the map until finally finding a nearby shop which sold motorbikes. "Aw yeah!" I cheer in delight and fold it away. "Jack's Autos."

Along the way, a few more zombies were encountered. And by that, of course, I mean a few more zombies were _decimated _under the manly glory that is Jack Nima Hulio Recardo Esto De Lores Un A Creevis De Santos Le Opaso Ne Koa De La Monotova Khruschev Gomez Dirk Solomon Atlas. Worn out, I discard my trusty bloodstained metal pipe on the ground and take out my shotgun instead. The pipe was nearly broken, and I could _technically _use this as a melee weapon.

Eventually, I arrive at Jack's Autos. A fabulous, large, auto-mobile shop shining and bathing in sunlight - a safe haven for all. Well, okay it was nothing like that. The windows were smashed, several cars were missing, but..."Nobody took any bikes." I grin in joy and run over, examining the bikes one by one. Some of them were battered, as expected. It took me a while to find one _awesome _enough to suit my manly needs, but I soon found one. My steed of war. The vehicle of destruction. The bike of heaven. The black engine of annihilation. The _chrome _of _man. _



I dare say that if I wasn't so damned manly, I might have cried. Well, okay, I'm lying. But my eyes _did _feel a little moist. Grinning like a kid, I eagerly approach the war machine and stroke the black leather seats fondly. "I christen you, Jack Nima Hulio Recardo Esto De Lores Un A Creevis De Santos Le Opaso Ne Koa De La Monotova Khruschev Gomez Dirk Solomon Atlas' Steed II." I declared, and to make the knighting official, I tap it lightly with my shotgun and get on, revving it up and enjoying the roar of the bike's powerful engine.

Reaching inside my pockets once more, I produce the ultimate combat accessory. One I had saved for this _very moment_. For the day I would find the perfect steed of war. My sunglasses. Delicately, I slide them on and rev the engine again. "Fuck. Yes."
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 17, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings*

*Arkansas*​
I wasn't sure what the problem was with these people. This much trouble over someone that was clearly about to transform? It was ridiculous, but, then again.. they didn't seem to grasp how absurd it was to pretend as if these things wouldn't find a way in. They were tenacious, if nothing else. Worse, there could be some of these things on the inside...

"We need to go," I said, quickly dismissing her question. This wouldn't be wise. Talking was nice and all, but those... _things_ were everywhere. Did they really think none of them would be alive in a large place like this?

"I'm Clark... that over there is Bubba... I'm not sure how safe this building is.. and I really think we should go," I insisted. She had a point, though, my gun wouldn't work well.. it'd only draw more attention. I turned and headed in the direction of the nearest stairs, taking them two at a time.

"Do you have any weapons here..? I'm going to leave, and you two are welcome to come with me, or stay here." Behind me I saw Bubba approaching, he was too large to be missed, after all. The oafish giant was standing by Karly, again, with that big shit eating grin of his intact.

She seemed nice, though that other guy concerned me. What was his problem? Not that I cared. I wanted, no, I needed to get home to my son. The little details could be worked out.. I just needed to make sure these two were safe.. and Bubba. 

*Thud!​*
What was that?! Wheeling around, I saw what was possibly the most disheartening thing I'd witnessed all day. Which was saying something, considering we were in the middle of a zombie apocalypse. Bubba was assaulting Karly, and not in the manner of a physical beat down. 

"For chrissake Bubba get the hell off of her!" I cried, jogging back down the staircase as quickly as I could manage without stumbling. Bubba was a giant brute of a man, and easily had me banging against a wall with a single shove. He was advancing on Karly, and so I took a swing, scoring a solid blow on his durable cheek. The giant didn't bat an eyelash as he hoisted me as causally as one would a duffel bag.

Stuck in the disorienting position, I flailed my arms and legs in an attempt to regain control, before mind numbing pain filled my body. My cheek felt as if it exploded, and the warmth of immense agony spread through my face. My mouth was bleeding.. I could taste the bitter flavoring of it sinking into my tongue like a sponge. 

I groaned, dizzy now, the hall we were in spinning. White.. dual images of Karly and Ryan.. were the last things I made out before I felt the wind get knocked out of me. I'd been punched in the stomach, I reasoned, and a swing of sheer desperation escaped me, knuckles striking Bubba's eye with a clumsy blow. The giant man stumbled, releasing the sudden grip he snatched my top with, and I hit the floor with a limp thud. 

I was swooning, and I was sure I heard some screaming, but the ringing in my ears made any exact details unclear. It felt like I was underwater, and following a rough stomp on the back of my head, at least that's what I assumed it was.. everything went dark, and my consciousness slipped away.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 17, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 11~

He didn't really seem much for talking, but I think he eventually realized going out there alone with no way back wasn't the wisest of choices. I started to follow him up the stairs for when I was grabbed by a huge sweaty hand. At first I thought a wanderer had managed to get in her, but no, the grip was even stronger than that. He pulled be down the two stairs I had been standing on, and pushed me down to the ground.

He got his face extremely close to mine, and the feeling was unbearable, I couldn't take it. He was extremely creepy and was getting too close for my comfort. His hands started to move and that when I lost it. I tried to push and shove, but none of it was effective. I couldn't do anything while this brute was on top of me.

That didn't seem to stop Clark though. Clark's attempts seemed feable at best though as Bubba simply shoved him aside. After Clark tried to hit the giant, Bubba lifted Clark into the air, followed with a punch, making Clark's mouth explode with blood. This small opening gave me a chance to run, but after being pinned down like that, it was hard to move. I tried to scoot away, but Bubba moved too fast. Ryan stepped forward with a gun, and shot Bubba before he could try and assault me again.

He screamed, I screamed, as a large ring ran through my ears. Bubba fell to the ground, with a bullet in his head. Jumping up I went over to Clark's body and felt his pulse, he was passed out, but still breathing thankfully. Ryan dropped the gun and picked up Clark's body, as if to bring it up the stairs.

*"God Karly, you bring these people in and then we have a whole slew of problems! First this man trying to assault you, and secondly me being forced to use a gun to get him off! Now we need to go hide because the wanderers will be onto us any moment now!"

*I didn't bother arguing, I just followed him up the stairs. It took a while but we found all the medical supplies needed (at least we assumed) to help him. We found some pain killers, which we could assume he needed, and cleaned up his mouth of all the blood. By the time he woke up it had been about an hour.

Surprisingly even though there was a gunshot the noise didn't attract any of the wanderers. I tried to hold a smile on my face, but I just couldn't. After today's events, it was simply impossible. Especially from his point of view, his friend had just died. I thought of the best thing I could do, and said:

*"Hey, you can't be down for long, we should go look around. Ryan will keep watch on the outside to see if your friend returns. Also about that big guy...Bubba...he um...went out to look for your friend with the car. We tried to tell him no but he left anyways, we can assume he'll be back soon. Until then you should come with me, I have someone I want you to meet."
*
I slowly rose him off the ground, imagining that it was probably still hard for him to move. I walked him over to Kyle's room, and god, was that a horrid sight. Inside I could smell the retched smell of iron. Blood had plagued the room, with Kyle's lifeless, dead body in the corner.

Instead of throwing up like usual, I wanted to cry, cry out loud for my lost friend. I could tell this was suicide, in no way was he bitten. I approached his body and noticed a note, picking it up, it read:

"Dear Karly, Jake, and Ryan, I know our time together has been short, but now I realize we have no time together. Our world is falling apart, there's no saving it. I'm putting myself out of this misery that we now call life. I couldn't let myself be bitten and transformed, that'd be the worst way to go out, so I killed myself before the situation ever occured. I hope that you all somehow survive, but I can't see it happening. Regardless I will see you all in the next world. -Kyle".

Tears started to roll down my face, as I saw his face, his life less face, along with his slashed neck. I couldn't take it, I turned and started to run out of the room, towards the doorway where Clark stood. But before I was able to leave I heard a noise, back in the room. I turned around in joy, thinking what I just saw was an illusion, that he was really still alive. But all I saw standing there, staring me right in the eyes, was a pale, lifeless body of a man I use to know, making noises that no human made. I backed up into Clark, knowing Kyle had transformed. 
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 18, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings*​
*Arkansas​*
Everything ached. I'd just gotten run over by a big southern bus named Bubba. Someone had helped me, though, and after testing muscular functions the vehicle known as my toned body rose. The girl, Karly, assisted me. I wouldn't be running like a well oiled machine, but.. this would be good enough for now.

My hand touched the edge of my jaw, before I rolled my mouth until a popping sound was heard. Ouch. Damn it that hurt. Next was everything else. Okay, nothing else seemed broke, after rolling some joints to test them.

Karly came out of the room and my reflexes left me striking a defensive stance, even though I didn't know exactly why she emerged so quickly. More of the walkers? Wait, no, she was crying.. I stopped panicking and went to put a hand of comfort on her shoulder, until the sound of groaning made me freeze up. 

"Stay behind me.." I warned Karly, moving between her and the unknown zombie. Bubba was one of the last thoughts on my mind. I just wanted to get home. "Do you have a weapon anywhere..?" 

I backed away with my arm blocking Karly off. I felt an unspoken need to protect her, even if I could barely function on my own at this point. My body was still sore and banged up from Bubba, and I had no clue how quickly this zombie could move.. but quick enough to grab me was fast enough.

"Go.. go, go, go!" I insisted, hurrying Karly down the stairs while almost stumbling after her as Kyle pursued us. I shrugged out of my top, not knowing what else to do, and threw it at him as I now ran in my tank top.

The stumbling figure approached us quicker than I anticipated, and it fell upon the top stair, plummeting down the steps until it landed into me, crashing all three of us into a dog pile at the foot of the steps. Desperately I grabbed his head as it gripped my body, struggling with it. "Shoot it!" I screamed, doing my best to avert my head, fingers, forearms, anything from being bitten as we wrestled. I couldn't, wouldn't let this undead feast upon me.. especially not when a single bite would be enough, but..


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2012)

*The New Normal*​
The girl spent the next two nights crying herself to sleep, an understandable reaction to the terrible sights she had endured. Part of Jae felt like crying too, but it was a small, insignificant part of him that was stifled the second it started to emerge. He let the girl cry it out in silence, preferring to sit alone in the driver's seat. He found himself peering out into the empty night. Sometimes he could swear he heard guttural moaning just outside the RV....

Travel was a lengthy affair. Jae had to avoid most major roads, they would be clogged with abandoned cars and it would be a perfect place to be surprised by the undead or people who weren't the friendliest blokes... He couldn't travel for long every day even if he wanted to. The night and early morning were borderline suicidal to travel in. 

Jae decided to travel further south and turn east into Arizona. Going east into Nevada was not an option for him, it would entail passing through The Sequoias and Death Valley. Either of which was almost a certain death sentence if they broke down. No, it was much more prudent to be safe. With the copious amount of free time Jae found himself burdened with, he decided to teach the little squirt, Jenny her name was, a little bit about surviving.

"Look Jenny.", Jae got down to her eye level and tried to sound reassuring. He pulled out a bundle of cloth from his jacket pocket and unfolded it to reveal a combat knife. "I want you to carry this with you at all times do you hear me? Clip it on and never lose it. I'm going to show you what to do with this if someone bad comes up to you okay?" Jenny was obviously mortified at what Jae was suggesting and her eyes showed it. But she did not protest and took the knife. Her fingers wrapped around the leather sheath as she examined her new gift.

"Now then.", Jae spoke as he continued his lecture. "You are never to use this against _them_ do you hear me? That knife will not hurt them and all that will happen is that you will get bitten. And we do not want that to happen right?" Jenny solemnly shook her head. "This is for normal people only. If you see one of them and i'm not around, you either hide or you come find me and I will deal with them."

Over the next few days Jae taught the girl some basic methods to protect herself. Jae told the girl to always keep a few large rocks on her person in case she needed to throw them at someone or something. When they were parked in a secluded space he would make her practice throwing rocks, setting up a coke can or something else a set distance away, not letting her stop until she knocked it down a number of times. In time he would let her move onto archery when she was ready, and when he could procure another bow and a few dozen more arrows. 

Jae also found seven firecrackers in one of the boxes he packed, holdovers from the last fourth of july. He gave the firecrackers and a lighter to Jenny, telling her only to light them as a distraction. He would not tolerate any going to waste. 

They found quite a few of the undead, but Jae was able to avoid them for the most part. He would practice his archery, get rid of the rust by firing arrows from complete saftey when there was only one or two around. Jenny wasn't the only one that needed to work on their skills if they were both to survive.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 18, 2012)

Karly Peterson
~Unknown Threats: Part 12~

There wasn't much time to think, only time to act. we both started to quickly run down the stairs, but my dead friend Kyle pursued us. As it reached the top stair the undead man collapsed, tripping and tumbling down the stairs. It had managed to catch both Clark and I, as it rolled down. We all hit the ground, while I was thrown a bit farther, compared to the two of them. Clark was being attacked, and I felt almost powerless to help him. I knew hitting the thing would be useless, we couldn't let it get near us or we might be infected. But what could I do?

Suddenly the bags which Jake brought back to us came straight to my mind, they were full of guns. If there was something to protect us that would be the thing. I quickly ran over to where Ryan stored them, under the stair-well, and rummaged through them as fast as possible. I wanted something small, as I knew I couldn't aim well with a larger gun, much less hold it. I eventually reached a pistol and approached the two struggling on the ground.

I placed my gun on the side of its head, cocked it, and fired. A large ringing went through my ears but it had been all fine. My friend fell to the ground, and Clark was now safe. I started to breath heavily, accepting the action I just took. That was the first time I fired a gun, but I went upon impulse. Now to actually hit the thing I had to get in at point blank, but it still felt refreshing to know I could use it to some degree. I fell to the ground next to Clark, and looked over to him. In this short time together we had experienced so much hell; was this going to be the world every time we open those doors? It didn't give me much time to think because Ryan bursted in, yelling:

*"What the hell do you guys think you're doing?! Firing that gun is now attracting a whole bunch of them! We need to prepare, as there's no way we can run through them, and they can bust this place down if they try hard enough!"

*He quickly shut up when he saw the dead zombie on the ground, laying next to us. I'm not sure if he recognized it as Kyle or not, but he at least seemed tor respect endangering others as long as it helps the current situation. He quickly spoke up again, as a car could be heard in the distance.

*"Hey is that your friend?! We may have a way out of this place!"

*The car drove through the hoard of zombies, and the driver, Jeeves, saw Ryan's waving hands. He seemingly started to turn in our direction but he couldn't exactly drive straight towards us, the mass amount of zombies were in front of him, and the only way to us was through.

It seemed he had some valor streek inside of him as he took the risk anyways. I could hear the car revering up as it speed through, mowing down the wanderers as he rode threw. I extended my hand to pick Clark up, and we both made our way to the door. By the time we got there the front had been almost surrounded by them, with the gun shot and the car's noise it was basically begging for attraction. Jeeves motioned us to move in, and I could see Ryan was already in the car, and with a gun now in my pocket, we hurried into the car, before the wanderers could get too close.   
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 22, 2012)

*Clark "River" Hawkings*​
Ouch. That was the first thought to come to my mind when I sat up. My jaw was slightly swollen, and my entire body still ached from the thrashing Bubba gave me.

I sat up further when I felt the van slowing down until it ended up parking on the side of the road. With a sigh, I reach up, massaging my temples before the thought of doing so even kicks in. A major migraine was already pissing me off and making it difficult to focus.

"Hey, Jeeves.. what'd we stop for?" I ask while craning my neck to take a quick peek outside of the window. It was night, and that made the danger greater. Stopping didn't seem wise, but there was no reason to hop all over the man that probably saved our lives.

"We outta gas..." Jeeves replied, to me, with a frown. I then saw him glance between the three of us, and I already knew what he was thinking. We needed to get out. "I think two of y'all should get out and go git some more... and two of y'all can stay. There's a station a few miles up ahead..."

"I'll go," slipped out before I could catch myself. Impulse, I figure. I didn't really think of myself as a 'hero' or 'brave'. I was just a man doing what I needed to do. Just a man that went through hell... 

Stepping out, I reach for a handgun, testing it out. I'd need to be careful.. It wasn't quite my style and there was the risk of missing some shots. Sitting on the back of the van, I let my head hang, the weariness settling in. Still, with one hand I had a gun, on my belt loop, an axe, and in my other hand a red gas container.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 24, 2012)

Jack Nima Hulio Recardo Esto De Lores Un A Creevis De Santos Le Opaso Ne Koa De La Monotoya Khruschev Gomez Dirk Solomon Atlas

Testing the Black Chrome

 ---

The sweet small of exhaust fumes filled my nostrils, the sensation of the wind blasting against my face filling me with excitement...and making it kind of hard for me to see where I was going. But none of that mattered. Because I now had..."*The ultimate bike.*" I grin happily as I cruise the streets menacingly. Every zombie should now know that because of my bike, I could be considered what is often known as 'hot shit'. As I passed through another street, flaunting my beautiful war machine, a shop window in front of me shattered and out flew a...

Very large zombie. Or more specifically, a normal sized zombie (if there was such a thing), with unusually large and veiny arms. Blood was coming out where the glass had cut into his arm, but, it didn't seem to notice. It did, however, notice me. And my badass motorcycle. Possessively, I narrow my eyes. "You ain't havin' my bike, punk." I declare, taking out my shotgun, loading it and then shoot. A large boom was heard, and the zombie was sent crashing back into the shop, chest almost blown apart. But, again, it simply got up and made it's way towards me again, seemingly unperturbed by the new hole in it's chest.

"Well." I frown. "Fuck." I rev the engines up, enjoying the roar of the bike's powerful engine ringing in my ears and drive forward, away from the slow, bulking zombie. Into a few more ones, with rather menacing expressions on their face and baring sharp fang-like teeth. "This is just fan-fucking-tastic..." I mumble quietly and stop. I was roughly twenty or so metres away from them...

Reaching into my satchel, I produce a deodorant can and open it, releasing all the gas inside before chucking it towards the gang of zombies, then follow it up with my favourite lighter. Exploding in a bright array of sparks and flames, the zombies set aflame and drop off one after another. Presumably all dead.

'course, I wouldn't know that. As soon as I chucked the lighter, I drove the hell away. Still smiling, I take out my iPod and plug my earphones in, before playing 'Highway to Hell'. 
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 25, 2012)

Renzou Shimatorei​

A swift gasp, the lips and lungs rapidly taking in oxygen.

Deep golden=brown eyes, their lids instantly opening.  There was no fluttering of lazy eyes, no slow awakening for the young man.  At twenty years old he'd seen too much.  The feeling of it all was the strange part, though.  It felt like it had been going on forever, but at the same time it felt like it had just started.  Like he just woke into this other world, a world so much different from his own.  A world where his friends had long since disappeared, dead or worse.  He didn't know where his parents were, his cousins, aunts, uncles, his family, but he didn't have much hope.  Mostly fear.  Plenty of fear.  And anger.

He checked his surroundings.  Choosing to sleep in an abandoned convenience store had worked out, despite him fearing that he'd fall asleep and wake up as one of those things.  But as long as he had stayed quite and didn't make his presence known, he was fine.  He didn't have to shake the sleep off of him.  His slumber was riddled with nightmares anyway.  Only now he woke up into more of them.  He allowed himself to sigh in self-pity, and why not?  Yeah, he did pity himself, who wouldn't in the middle of the Apocalypse?  He stood up and checked the windows, looking out at an empty town.  Which was kind of strange, seeing as he had ran into a lot of them on the way in.  He shrugged and shook his head and picked up a bag he had laying on the ground.  It was small and in it he had a screwdriver, a lighter, wire cutter, and some pliers.  Tools of the trade he had managed to scrounge up along the way.  It wasn't nearly enough, but it would have to do.  He slid open the window and jumped out of it.

He landed on the pavement outside, the soles of his shoes making a bass-ey tap sound on the ground.  He looked around.  There were a few Walkers, but they were off in the distance, and weren't even facing his direction.  He silently slipped over to a specific car.  A deep red 2007 Mitsubishi Eclipse.  The window on the driver side was broken, something he had done when he first came across the car.  He climbed in through the broken window, careful not to cut himself on the glass.  He dropped down into the driver's seat and pulled the screwdriver from his bag.  He looked beside the wheel.  The keyhole cover was missing, exposing a mess of wires clipped to an ignition tumbler.  He stuck the tip of the screwdriver into a pin on the tumbler and gave it a turn.  The vehicle sputtered to life, the engine kicking on.  It always seemed louder than it really was to him, and he was sure it would attract hundreds of Walkers.  He ducked down as only a small handful looked at the vehicle.  They turned away from it and continued to shamble around aimlessly.  

Renzou breathed a sigh of relief and took the car out of park and into first gear, slowly inching out of his makeshift parking space.  He kept a slow pace, but it was still enough for a few Walkers to wave their arms uselessly at the car.  Once he saw the limits of the town he rose up to second gear and took off out of the town.  He drove into a freeway exit, driving into what would have been oncoming traffic.  A Zombie Apocalypse had a way of making no one want to go into a town, just out.  His side of th efreeway was almost empty.  He rose to third gear and gathered speed, his hair whipping in the wind from his window.  He checked his gas.  Half a tank.  For a car of this model, that would mean he had around 9 gallons.  The Eclipse had decent mileage as well, getting around twenty-seven miles to the gallon.  He could drive quite a distance in this car, but he imagined that soon there wouldn't be anywhere to drive.

He shook away those thoughts.  _All that matters is right now.  I'm alive._


----------

